# Do you own an Ariens snow blower?



## Ariens Company

If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .

- What model(s) did you purchase?
- What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
- Please share pictures if you have some . . .

We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## pfn

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


Model; 926043

Deciding factor; Reputation, US made, availability, it's a beast... maybe a bit too much of a beast.

Pics; Really?!? You're Ariens. You must know what they look like.


----------



## Ariens Company

pfn said:


> Model; 926043
> 
> Deciding factor; Reputation, US made, availability, it's a beast... maybe a bit too much of a beast.
> 
> Pics; Really?!? You're Ariens. You must know what they look like.


pfn -

Thanks for the reply and the nice comments. I'm sure you've figured out how to tame your "beast" 

I do know what they look like - LOL. I thought it would be great to see pictures of your snow blowers in action, completed jobs, etc.

Thanks!

Mary Lyn


----------



## liftoff1967

For Ariens make and models, see my signature line below.

As for why I purchased Ariens, Ariens has been part of my family for many years. Manorway lawn tractors and arrow snowmobiles. (my father was on a team that ran the I-500 from Winnipeg to St. Paul on an Arrow in the late 60's or early 70's) Solidly built machines in my neighboring state. I have a local OPE dealer that handles the line and does service on them if needed. Throw snow further and higher than my neighbors Toro's, Troy builts, MTD's and Crapsmens. 

Nice to have a rep from the company on the forum. Nice move from a customer service stand point. Speaking of customer service, as mentioned in my you tube video's your C/S department is very nice to work with.

I think us true Ariens fans have helps to promote, convince and even sell a few units for ya guys in Brillion.


----------



## scrappy

1967/8 10 series 5 hp Tecumseh. Well I don't own it.. My dad bought it new, someday it will be mine. 

Lady friend of mine just bought a Path Pro, (yeah it was my recommendation).

It looks like she will have it for a long time just like my parents.
She purchased at HD on line, and I did the set up and showed her how everything works. Waiting for snow!

Funny thing is HD has shown most Ariens out of stock for 2 weeks, and nothing in store. It's not even winter. Seems odd that throwers are out of stock before Winter even starts. Seems like a lot of missed sales.


----------



## Laundryboy

I bought a 32" Hydro Pro track about two months ago. It's at a vacation home that gets a lot of snow. Every time we go there I have to park on the road and walk in and blow the snow before we can even pull in. I think that when winter finally arrives it's really going to meet its match. The 420 cc engine has a lot of grunt, the deepest I've moved so far is about 10" and It wasn't too stressful on the machine. We'll see how it goes when I've got twice that to throw.
My only complaint is the reverse is very weak. Super slow and sometimes not even able to move the machine backwards, not good when the blower weighs 380 lbs.


----------



## sscotsman

scrappy said:


> Funny thing is HD has shown most Ariens out of stock for 2 weeks, and nothing in store. It's not even winter. Seems odd that throwers are out of stock before Winter even starts. Seems like a lot of missed sales.


Winter began two months ago! 
The so-called "official" start of winter on December 21 is a man-made start date..
Nature scoffs at and completely ignores such attempts to define her.

Here in Western NY winter begins in early November and lasts for 5 months,
Not giving up until April..Winter laughs at its defination on the calendar..
There is no reason for us to define seasons by the calendar either..I don't.

Scot


----------



## jtclays

'79 924038 going along as we speak. Came from bad parents, but is taking well to a little TLC.


----------



## podevil

I bought my first Ariens 3 years ago. It was a Compact 22 (920013) with the Suburu engine. I do 2 driveways, both gravel. One is only about 50 feet x 15 feet, but the other is 150 x 20. I live in the mountains of Western Pa, and we get a lot of snow here, and the Suburu engine never misses a beat.. Handles both driveways easily, even when the drifts are 3 feet high. It is hard to believe that the 169 cc engine throws the snow as far as it does . My neighbor has the 208cc lct engine on his Compact 22, and his does not throw the snow near as far.
In September I bought the Deluxe 28 (921030) to be able not to have to load the blowers on my truck and transport them all the time.. I am looking forward to using the Deluxe 28 very soon..I hope it is as reliable, and performs as well as the Compact 22. 
The perfect combo, in my opinion, would be another Suburu engine on this Deluxe 28..The Suburu Robin engine is much more reliable, and very well built.


----------



## cparise

I purchased my Ariens hydro pro snow thrower on 12/17/2013 for $2550.00 total with tax. That's quite a hefty price to pay for something that sits 8 months out of the year. Anyway....I used it 4 or 5 times last year and was very pleased with the performance, it's everything it's cracked up to be according to the videos I watched on youtube. I covered it at the end of the season with the ariens cover I bought for it and tucked it away in the garage for the summer. The third week of September this year I went to uncover it and get it ready for the winter and when I pulled the cover off I noticed what appeared to be hydro fluid all over the ground. I called and brought it to an authorized Ariens dealer on November 1st and was told it would take 4 to 6 weeks to repair it. 7 and a half weeks later I got it back yesterday and today its leaking again.. I WILL NEVER BUY OR RECOMMEND ANOTHER ARIENS PRODUCT AGAIN!! FED UP!!


----------



## JSB33

I had bought my first Ariens snowblower, a 2 stroke single stage 522 around 1994-95 because it was the one the dealer recommended. I was never happy with the machine. It had problems throwing anything other than the lightest of snow and I spent a lot of time being frustrated by it. I finally replaced it (gave it to someone I knew who also endured a couple frustrating years with it. Now its frustrating another friend who has a very tiny drive) with another brand of 2 stage and enjoyed clearing snow with it for many years.

When I moved to a house with a much bigger driveway and due to the fact that my other blower was around 10 years and I was asking it to do more than it should, I started looking at upgrading. I have to say i probably researched what to get for over a year.
Finally decided to go with another Ariens despite my first experience with the brand. It looked like it was very well built and designed. All the feedback online was encouraging and the fact that my Dads compact was still going strong after about 20+ years were enough for me
So I got a Deluxe 28 in the fall of 2012 and couldn't be happier


----------



## vmaxed

I bought my first new Ariens snowblower(Classic 824) in 2003 it is a great machine.
My son needed a snowblower in 2013 sooooooo dad gave it to him  










I bought a 2013 Ariens Platinum 24  then I found out it didn't have the power my Classic 824 had  I sold it.



















and bought a 2014 Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 Super (28") 342cc


----------



## HCBPH

*Pair of Ariens*

I bought a pair of Ariens off CL the other year. A 924026 and a 924020. Bought them to rebuild and resell. Sold the 924020 but still have the other one. The 924020 was in sadder shape of the two when I bought them.



Both were miserable starting, so changed out the carbs and added primer bulbs to them, made them alot better. Controls are good, not crazy about the friction disc drive after having many machines with the Tecumseh transmission in them. Full width auger shaft is a positive as is the heavy duty auger gearcase. Being able to unlock 1 wheel is good. Had to weld up a impeller bearing mount on my own as couldn't find that part along with welding up the end of the auger assembly where it broke previously. I do have to say the older Murray built machines where the ends of the auger chassis bolt on is better than having it welded IMO. Overall, finding parts isn't that bad considering the age.

Ariens has some good points to it as do others. No one makes my perfect blower. I prefer some aspects of the older Murray built Craftsman's while I prefer some of the other aspects of the Ariens I've had. Now if someone took the best of each and built a machine with those combined, that would be one heck of a blower.

That's pretty much my experience with Ariens.


----------



## Ariens Company

cparise said:


> I purchased my Ariens hydro pro snow thrower on 12/17/2013 for $2550.00 total with tax. That's quite a hefty price to pay for something that sits 8 months out of the year. Anyway....I used it 4 or 5 times last year and was very pleased with the performance, it's everything it's cracked up to be according to the videos I watched on youtube. I covered it at the end of the season with the ariens cover I bought for it and tucked it away in the garage for the summer. The third week of September this year I went to uncover it and get it ready for the winter and when I pulled the cover off I noticed what appeared to be hydro fluid all over the ground. I called and brought it to an authorized Ariens dealer on November 1st and was told it would take 4 to 6 weeks to repair it. 7 and a half weeks later I got it back yesterday and today its leaking again.. I WILL NEVER BUY OR RECOMMEND ANOTHER ARIENS PRODUCT AGAIN!! FED UP!!


cparise -

I am so sorry that this happened to you, and I definitely want to get to the bottom of this. 

Please send me your contact information in a Private Message so we can work with you to make it right. Please include your model and serial number as well.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## crazzywolfie

i got a Ariens 520. the only reason i got a Ariens is because it was free. my neighbor gave it to me and the original engine had a broken cam shaft. the body on it was so clean that it seemed like it was worth saving. i ended up just buying a cheap replacement engine to replace the bad engine and that was on it.


----------



## celltech

921035

Wanted to buy American and read all the positive reviews from users.


----------



## Ariens Company

JSB33 said:


> I had bought my first Ariens snowblower, a 2 stroke single stage 522 around 1994-95 because it was the one the dealer recommended. I was never happy with the machine. It had problems throwing anything other than the lightest of snow and I spent a lot of time being frustrated by it. I finally replaced it (gave it to someone I knew who also endured a couple frustrating years with it. Now its frustrating another friend who has a very tiny drive) with another brand of 2 stage and enjoyed clearing snow with it for many years.
> 
> When I moved to a house with a much bigger driveway and due to the fact that my other blower was around 10 years and I was asking it to do more than it should, I started looking at upgrading. I have to say i probably researched what to get for over a year.
> Finally decided to go with another Ariens despite my first experience with the brand. It looked like it was very well built and designed. All the feedback online was encouraging and the fact that my Dads compact was still going strong after about 20+ years were enough for me
> So I got a Deluxe 28 in the fall of 2012 and couldn't be happier


JSB33 -

Thanks for your comments and the picture of your Deluxe 28. I am glad that this unit is working well for you and appreciate that you gave Ariens another chance. We make snow blowers for different level jobs, and maybe the first model wasn't a good match for your situation. Sorry you had to go through that, but I'm glad you "couldn't be happier" . . . great picture


----------



## Ariens Company

vmaxed said:


> I bought my first new Ariens snowblower(Classic 824) in 2003 it is a great machine.
> My son needed a snowblower in 2013 sooooooo dad gave it to him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a 2013 Ariens Platinum 24  then I found out it didn't have the power my Classic 824 had  I sold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and bought a 2014 Ariens 921036 Deluxe 28 Super (28") 342cc


vmaxed -

Thanks for the pictures and the comments. We haven't had much snow yet this year, so thanks for sharing your action pictures. I'm glad your Deluxe 28 is working well for you . . .

Mary Lyn


----------



## Ariens Company

HCBPH said:


> I bought a pair of Ariens off CL the other year. A 924026 and a 924020. Bought them to rebuild and resell. Sold the 924020 but still have the other one. The 924020 was in sadder shape of the two when I bought them.
> 
> 
> 
> Both were miserable starting, so changed out the carbs and added primer bulbs to them, made them alot better. Controls are good, not crazy about the friction disc drive after having many machines with the Tecumseh transmission in them. Full width auger shaft is a positive as is the heavy duty auger gearcase. Being able to unlock 1 wheel is good. Had to weld up a impeller bearing mount on my own as couldn't find that part along with welding up the end of the auger assembly where it broke previously. I do have to say the older Murray built machines where the ends of the auger chassis bolt on is better than having it welded IMO. Overall, finding parts isn't that bad considering the age.
> 
> Ariens has some good points to it as do others. No one makes my perfect blower. I prefer some aspects of the older Murray built Craftsman's while I prefer some of the other aspects of the Ariens I've had. Now if someone took the best of each and built a machine with those combined, that would be one heck of a blower.
> 
> That's pretty much my experience with Ariens.


HCBPH -

Thanks for your comments. I'm glad you were able to get the older model to work for you with some adjustments. We appreciate your comments, and I will pass them along to our product manager. We appreciate the feed back as we strive to make "the perfect blower."


----------



## Classic Blower

*Now - TWO Ariens (as of today)*

Okay - here goes;

The Church I belong to has a 1964 10ML60D; it had fallen into disuse, and was not running. Got it running this year, and haven't had chance to use it, other than one _very slushy _storm earlier this month. Looking forward to taking the old girl out for a real dance, when we get some snow. Finally, today, I rescued a 5524 from the trash; seized motor, haven't done anything with it yet, but it was just "too pretty" to leave in the trash.


----------



## pfn

Good Evening Mart Lyn, 
Does Aries make an impeller kit. They're really are helpful with slush. If they do do they make one for a 926043?
Thanks!


----------



## RIT333

Ariens does not, but you can get one from Clarence's Impeller Kit for about $30, as I recall, or make one yourself for a fraction of the cost. There are many examples of home made ones on this forum.

The people who have done it, swear by them. You can find many good videos on YouTube of before and after examples.


----------



## dwblue00

I purchased a 2014 Ariens 24" Platinum SHO 921038 from my local Ariens Hellebuycks Power Equipment Center. Unfortunately, we have not had hardly any snow for me to use it yet. However, I'm lying in wait! woohahahaha!


----------



## lebenfitti

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/30441-changing-guard.html

My two horses.


----------



## Ariens Company

Laundryboy said:


> I bought a 32" Hydro Pro track about two months ago. It's at a vacation home that gets a lot of snow. Every time we go there I have to park on the road and walk in and blow the snow before we can even pull in. I think that when winter finally arrives it's really going to meet its match. The 420 cc engine has a lot of grunt, the deepest I've moved so far is about 10" and It wasn't too stressful on the machine. We'll see how it goes when I've got twice that to throw.
> My only complaint is the reverse is very weak. Super slow and sometimes not even able to move the machine backwards, not good when the blower weighs 380 lbs.


Laundryboy -

I checked with our Tech Service group, and they said they haven't heard of this reverse issue. They said the drive engagement rod is adjustable and may not be set correctly. 

You can find this adjustment on page EN-31 in the owner's manual. 

Hope this helps.

Mary Lyn


----------



## liftoff1967

Wow, look at you Mary. Putt'n in some OT on a Friday night.


----------



## MnJim

After spending many hours on this forum and reading reviews I took last years xmas bonus and purchased a 28 Deluxe in January, So far so good.
I just wished I knew the 28 Deluxe Super was going to be available with the bigger engine I would have sprung for extra vroom as I cant see any reason a little extra power being a bad thing.
When I got my new toy I had to play a little so ran it threw the existing snow in the yard which was basically bucket height deep and it didn't skip a beat That bigger engine would have been nice just well just because


----------



## AriensSnowman

Needed to replace the old John Deere 826 from 1982, and wanted something bigger since I have a 1000' driveway, over 900' which is gravel. I plow mostly, but with the storms over the past couple of years even my plow is struggling. I needed a larger capacity blower for the "emergencies" and general cleanup around the sheds. Walked into the local dealer and said give me the biggest prosumer model you have, and left with the Platinum 30 SHO. When I picked up the blower the town municipality actually bought several of them, so that told me something. Only used it once with very heavy wet snow, but enough to get a sense of what it is capable of. The output is so strong I couldn't get it to clog with the wet snow no matter how hard I tried. With light fluffy snow this thing will probably throw it too far if that's possible. Auto turn is flawless on paved surfaces, but nonexistent on anything else and a nightmare to steer. I purchased the Armorskids to hopefully alleviate that problem. The engine is very powerful and I couldn't get it to bog down at all, and it starts on the first pull. Quiet too, and the AX brand has great feedback. I will not buy anything with a Briggs ever again, their quality has declined so significantly which is a shame. Chute control is great and the hand warmers are very welcome. The only negative so far is the stock skids, but time will tell. I have a feeling this winter is going to be a bad one like the last two, so it will be put to the test.


----------



## devans

I got into old gravelys a few years back and one of my attachments is called the snow cannon. At 210 lbs all by itself you can imagine it's built quite rugged.
My wife and at times myself ran an '02 MTD we had, well after the auger gear box stripped out for the second time in a short period I decided we needed a new blower. It had other issues and I didn't feel it was worth saving.
Seeing as how the Gravely performed I looked real heavy at Ariens. 
I took a bonus check I got from work and purchased a deluxe 30 last march. I'm still waiting for snow to show up so I can finally go out and play.

Here's my Gravely with the snow cannon after last years blizzard.



Here's the deluxe 30.



Here's the rest of my crew.


----------



## sscotsman

I now have three:










My main working machine is the 1971 24" model, the one on the left.
This was my first snowblower, purchased in 2009.

The very similar 1971 32" bucket model, on the right, is the backup.
and the 1962 "first series", in the center, also works.

With these three, I dont expect I will need another snowblower for another few decades.

Scot


----------



## nt40lanman

I have a '77 924032. I bought it INCREDIBLY used and went right through it. 
I bought it because it's built like a brick * house and I can STILL get all the parts for it. Parts support is really big to me. And I like the solid rod controls, no cables.

I'm sure the new ones are great but this one fits me because we're both old school!!!


----------



## enigma-2

921028 – Deluxe 24 Platinum. Bought it late in the season last year. 

Decided on the Platinum because of the Auto-Turn steering. I live on a cul-de-sac and last blower had a solid axle. It was a real pain continuously going around a circle, having to force the blower to continuously turn. The auto-Turn steering certainly lives up to its hype however. So much easier to clear snow. Handwarmers too. Hands get so cold when clearing snow. (Big disappointment on this however). Love the quick-turn chute & deflector. Almost makes clearing snow at 6 am a pleasure.

Pros: best quality available. It stands head and shoulders above the competition.
Excellent dealer network and customer service. Ariens is the best of the best.

Cons: (1) Handwarmers are not worth the money, barely get warm. 
And (2) who designed the wonderful, bright light that seems to get directed right into my line of sight when my need to see greatest? What a wonderful idea, let's blind the operator with an insanely bright headlight. (Note to engineering, thank you, we noticed). Understand you have a fix out for it, a decal that we are supposed to stick over the light. <grunt>.
(3) Manual is very poor in the maintenance section. Would be so much easier to understand if you would have provided better drawings as to where the lubrication goes. It almost seems as if the user manual was an afterthought. (I just discovered tonight that there is a Zerk fitting on the side of the blower to grease the transmission. No mention at all of this in the user manual. It's ridiculous).

Modifications. (1) Replaced the oil drain tube (by the way, thanks for locating the oil drain right next to the tire, requiring us to remove the tire to do an oil change. Same engineer that designed the headlight, right?) with a oil change valve and clear vinyl tube. Now, oil changing is effortless. (I'm getting up there, late 60's, and pulling a wheel off for an oil change is a real chore). 

So now I just pull out the tube from it's stored position, put it into an empty oil container, open the valve and wait for the oil to completely drain. Close the valve and re-store the tube. Refill the engine with oil. No work at all.
(2) Added a Salt Buddy. Used it twice, pretty much worthless. Can't recommend it's use.


----------



## SnowGuy69

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


 
I purchased a 2014 Ariens deluxe 28 (921036) that I heard about through this site. Did not know they were available until I read about them here. I have not had a chance to use it as I purchased it end of season. 

I can let you know how I like it after I use it in some deep snow. (Assuming we get any on Long Island)

The deciding factor was the high horsepower. I do not need a snow blower for 3 inches. I need it for 30 inches.


----------



## Ariens Company

enigma-2 said:


> 921028 – Deluxe 24 Platinum. Bought it late in the season last year.
> 
> Decided on the Platinum because of the Auto-Turn steering. I live on a cul-de-sac and last blower had a solid axle. It was a real pain continuously going around a circle, having to force the blower to continuously turn. The auto-Turn steering certainly lives up to its hype however. So much easier to clear snow. Handwarmers too. Hands get so cold when clearing snow. (Big disappointment on this however). Love the quick-turn chute & deflector. Almost makes clearing snow at 6 am a pleasure.
> 
> Pros: best quality available. It stands head and shoulders above the competition.
> Excellent dealer network and customer service. Ariens is the best of the best.
> 
> Cons: (1) Handwarmers are not worth the money, barely get warm.
> And (2) who designed the wonderful, bright light that seems to get directed right into my line of sight when my need to see greatest? What a wonderful idea, let's blind the operator with an insanely bright headlight. (Note to engineering, thank you, we noticed). Understand you have a fix out for it, a decal that we are supposed to stick over the light. <grunt>.
> (3) Manual is very poor in the maintenance section. Would be so much easier to understand if you would have provided better drawings as to where the lubrication goes. It almost seems as if the user manual was an afterthought. (I just discovered tonight that there is a Zerk fitting on the side of the blower to grease the transmission. No mention at all of this in the user manual. It's ridiculous).
> 
> Modifications. (1) Replaced the oil drain tube (by the way, thanks for locating the oil drain right next to the tire, requiring us to remove the tire to do an oil change. Same engineer that designed the headlight, right?) with a oil change valve and clear vinyl tube. Now, oil changing is effortless. (I'm getting up there, late 60's, and pulling a wheel off for an oil change is a real chore).
> 
> So now I just pull out the tube from it's stored position, put it into an empty oil container, open the valve and wait for the oil to completely drain. Close the valve and re-store the tube. Refill the engine with oil. No work at all.
> (2) Added a Salt Buddy. Used it twice, pretty much worthless. Can't recommend it's use.


enigma-2 -

We appreciate your honest feedback on your Ariens snow blower. I especially liked to hear that you have good dealer support and you overall are pleased with the performance of the unit.

I will pass on your suggestions to our product managers so they can explore how they can improve on this model. It is helpful to learn from you guys, and we appreciate your input.

Feel free to reach out if you have additional comments and/or questions.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## BCCJWC

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


"What model(s) did you purchase?"
2014 24" Platinum SHO

"What was your deciding factor?"
-Reputation 
-price(cheaper than Honda)
-costermer service person on the forum, this actually means a lot to me as it shows the company cares about there costermers input(this thread as example)

One suggestion I would like to make is change your lighting system/design. I'm happy with the snow blower but had to make a upgrade here. I use the snowblower in the dark 90% of the time and the factory light is not only dim but it shines right up into the operators eyes(mine even has the decal "fix" and it still does this and the decal is already starting to peal off with very little use)

I used the good info on this forum and upgraded to LED's and now have more than enough light with the same electrical draw as the factory light.

"Please share pictures " OK


----------



## attml

I bought a new Deluxe Track 28 (ST28LET) this December. We haven't had any snow yet in Maryland to use it or give it a real working review but it looks like a solid piece of machinary. I had a 24" Toro for 18 years that finally died on me. We have a very steep drive way and my old blower always had a tendency to want to pop a wheelie so we decided on the track model this time around. When it came time to buy I did a lot of research online and Ariens was one of the top rated with some of the best testimonials so I am very excited to use it! Hopefully the Maryland weather will cooperate soon!


----------



## [email protected]

*Ariens Professional 28 2015*

I bought an Ariens Professional 28 2015. 

I buy this Ariens snowblower for the quality, for the size of the engine and for the availability of the parts from my exceptional dealer
I put some pictures of my beast!

Love it!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I will be an ariens owner by sunday


----------



## Grunt

detdrbuzzard said:


> I will be an ariens owner by sunday


 "WHAT" - Todd is going to commit hari-kari if you do.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Grunt said:


> "WHAT" - Todd is going to commit hari-kari if you do.


I didn't say I was giving up a single toro. after fixing my cousin's st270 last year the idiot never bother to check the oil and blew the motor. I'm going to go pick up the machine and plan to repower it with a 5hp motor I bought


----------



## Grunt

detdrbuzzard said:


> I didn't say I was giving up a single toro. after fixing my cousin's st270 last year the idiot never bother to check the oil and blew the motor. I'm going to go pick up the machine and plan to repower it with a 5hp motor I bought


Well that is good to hear, although you will be contaminating the red fleet with a spot of ORANGE mixed in.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Grunt said:


> Well that is good to hear, although you will be contaminating the red fleet with a spot of ORANGE mixed in.


well the red fleet has been contaminated by the craftsman green machine for years. I would rather contaminate the red fleet with orange than green any day


----------



## cliff355

This year I bought a Hydro Pro Track 28" and am very pleased with it. I got it from Scharber & Sons in Rogers MN all set up and adjusted and so far it has worked perfectly. Reverse is fine, auto turn functions very well and I like the hydro static drive. 

The only problem encountered so far was when I changed out the break in oil the cap would not come off the oil drain tube. I ended up taking the whole tube off to drain oil, and once it was off the cap could still not be removed even with a socket wrench with the tube held in a vice. So, I will have to get a new tube or possibly a dranzit hose this spring, but that is no big deal. The engine does not leak oil and everything else on the machine works perfectly.


----------



## vmaxed

cliff355 said:


> The only problem encountered so far was when I changed out the break in oil the cap would not come off the oil drain tube. I ended up taking the whole tube off to drain oil, and once it was off the cap could still not be removed even with a socket wrench with the tube held in a vice. So, I will have to get a new tube or possibly a dranzit hose this spring, but that is no big deal. The engine does not leak oil and everything else on the machine works perfectly.


Cliff...Try some heat on the nut,they put loctite on it at the Chinese Factory


----------



## Quickrick

*Ariens 824DLE*

Dear Ariens, 

I have an Ariens 824DLE and it really does the job. There are other kinds of snow blowers on the market but I wanted your brand the most because of the reviews, ease of repairs and durability. 

Cool machine!

QuickRick


----------



## Normex

Has Mary Lyn gone south? not really blaming her but maybe she should have had picked one of us winter hardened guys for the layover.
Would be dangerous for Ariens though with the changes we would bring to engineering like for starts a set of Armorskids and an Impeller kit to the very least as an option.


----------



## InfernoST

I have the 2014 Platinum 30 with the 414cc motor. I bought it because of Ariens reputation, made in the USA (Mostly), reliability and build quality. My only sticky wicket was the auto turn feature was way to sensitive but changing to the Poly skids and squaring up the bucket helped quite a bit.


----------



## cabinfever

I have a 921036. I chose it because of the Made in the US engine.



InfernoST said:


> My only sticky wicket was the auto turn feature was way to sensitive but changing to the Poly skids and squaring up the helped quite a bit.


I need to do this too on my 28. The Auto turn will pull into the lawn if it catches the edge of the grass on a sidewalk.


----------



## i-snow

compact 24 (november 2014 new)

replacing a 1980s ariens that was still working..

reason : its all about the color....seriously

i like the orange color... 


i like yellow and blue too but the blue (yamaha) are just too expensive....and yellow (club cadet) are not as good and not available in my area.

and i hate anything that is red in general

my lawnmower (summer 2013 new) is also an ariens with a honda engine

used the snowblower twice this year... each time it is to clear the 2 feet snow wall created by the city trucks in front of the driveway... because its too noisy in the morning...i have to shovel.
also when i get back from work i often find another snow wall created by the city trucks.. cant enter my driveway... so i have to shovel fast since im parked on the road with my flasher on... no time to use the blower..

shoveling can be faster but booooring......snowbling is way more fun


----------



## Ariens Company

Normex said:


> Has Mary Lyn gone south? not really blaming her but maybe she should have had picked one of us winter hardened guys for the layover.
> Would be dangerous for Ariens though with the changes we would bring to engineering like for starts a set of Armorskids and an Impeller kit to the very least as an option.


Normex - LOL - I actually did take a trip south to Destin, Florida, but I am back now catching up on your great comments and suggestions. There's a lot to cover, so if you ever need immediate help, please send a private message as those are easy to get to right away!

Thanks - you guys are great.

Mary Lyn


----------



## Ariens Company

i-snow said:


> compact 24 (november 2014 new)
> 
> replacing a 1980s ariens that was still working..
> 
> reason : its all about the color....seriously
> 
> i like the orange color...
> 
> i-snow -
> 
> Thanks for your comments, and we are glad you like the orange color  I'm also glad to hear that your 1980 Ariens model is still working as we take pride in the fact that our machines will last for many years. Thanks for sharing . . .
> 
> Mary Lyn


----------



## Blue Hill

Dear Ariens,
I have a 2014 Platinum 24. I chose the Ariens due the fact that it is made in North America, has a solid dealer network (I didn't have to go to a big box), been around for years and a good probability that I'll be able to buy parts for it twenty years from now, although you can slap me and call me lucky if I'm still plowing snow twenty years from now. I chose the Platinum over the Deluxe for the bigger engine. I did a ton of research before I pulled the trigger on an Ariens, mostly with the help of the great folks on this forum. They answered my stupid questions and we had some great debates over the pros and cons of different features of various brands and models Now that Ariens has a regular presence on this forum, the research will be that much easier for the next person. It lets us know that Ariens is there to support us when we need an answer, both before and after we buy a machine. You don't often see that coming from China.


----------



## uberT

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> 
> Mary Lyn


This past winter season was a busy time for me in terms of buying/selling snow blowers. I sold two Toro single stage machines (old !) and an 2006 MTD 8.5/26" that had served us well. I always perceived the Ariens as the "Mercedes Benz" of snow blowers and wanted one! I stumbled across a Syracuse NY dealer that advertised on our local Craiglist and ordered a couple machines from him, a 921030 and the Path Pro 938030. (Local Ariens' inventory at that time was approaching zero - - I was told I could get on the waiting list if I left a 30% deposit.) It was sort of a two-for-one deal for me since they delivered for free, charged no sales tax and had the same price as Home Depot  We had decent use from this pair as we had a reasonable amount of snow last year.



















Towards the end of the winter season, there was some chatter on this forum  about the mythical 921036. After using the 921030 for a number of hours, I thought it would be nice to have a bit more power for those bigger snow falls. So, I ordered one from the folks at Speedway and they promptly shipped it to me. I sold the 921030 in May and it went to a go home. The new 921036 has yet to run  :


----------



## Hollingass

*Amp 24*



Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


I bought an Ariens Amp 24
Bought this model because I did not ever want to deal with old gas, gummed up carbs, messy engine oil, dealing with cans of gasoline, toxic exhaust, warming up an engine, waking the neighbours at odd hours. I bought Ariens because of reputation, built in USA.

I love this snowblower!!! This is my third winter with it. I work shift work so sometimes I am blowing snow either very early (3am) or very late (10pm) this thing is so quiet you can't hear it from inside my garage let alone my house or neighbours house. I am usually a bigger is better kind of guy, but this thing is very manoverable in tight places, any bigger and I would have trouble on my sidewalks. As far as battery life, the other day I blew 8" of snow off my driveway and I did my neighbours driveway since I had time and the battery was still at 70%

I am looking forward to hearing from other amp 24 owners


----------



## ih8thepackers

I have a 8526 I bought off of Craigslist last summer.its in pretty good shape for a 10 year old machine.previously I had a Mtd built Brute that I sold last year because it was so unreliable. the difference with the 2 machines is like night and day.I will never own anything other than a Ariens again..Even if it is built in Packers country..lol...American made.not Chinese junk...


----------



## Ariens Company

Blue Hill said:


> Dear Ariens,
> I have a 2014 Platinum 24. I chose the Ariens due the fact that it is made in North America, has a solid dealer network (I didn't have to go to a big box), been around for years and a good probability that I'll be able to buy parts for it twenty years from now, although you can slap me and call me lucky if I'm still plowing snow twenty years from now. I chose the Platinum over the Deluxe for the bigger engine. I did a ton of research before I pulled the trigger on an Ariens, mostly with the help of the great folks on this forum. They answered my stupid questions and we had some great debates over the pros and cons of different features of various brands and models Now that Ariens has a regular presence on this forum, the research will be that much easier for the next person. It lets us know that Ariens is there to support us when we need an answer, both before and after we buy a machine. You don't often see that coming from China.


Larry -

We appreciate your comments, and I totally agree with you that there are "great folks on this forum." I look forward to helping you find the answers to your questions and working with this group as we move forward.

I hope you'll still be plowing snow 20 years from now . . . 

Mary Lyn


----------



## Ariens Company

ih8thepackers said:


> I have a 8526 I bought off of Craigslist last summer.its in pretty good shape for a 10 year old machine.previously I had a Mtd built Brute that I sold last year because it was so unreliable. the difference with the 2 machines is like night and day.I will never own anything other than a Ariens again..Even if it is built in Packers country..lol...American made.not Chinese junk...
> View attachment 36817
> 
> 
> View attachment 36825


Thanks for your comments - I love hearing that you will never own anything other than an Ariens . . . and that you like it despite the fact that it was built in Packer country  That's a great comment, considering your Lawnsite name - LOL

Mary Lyn


----------



## Ariens Company

uberT said:


> This past winter season was a busy time for me in terms of buying/selling snow blowers. I sold two Toro single stage machines (old !) and an 2006 MTD 8.5/26" that had served us well. I always perceived the Ariens as the "Mercedes Benz" of snow blowers and wanted one! I stumbled across a Syracuse NY dealer that advertised on our local Craiglist and ordered a couple machines from him, a 921030 and the Path Pro 938030. (Local Ariens' inventory at that time was approaching zero - - I was told I could get on the waiting list if I left a 30% deposit.) It was sort of a two-for-one deal for me since they delivered for free, charged no sales tax and had the same price as Home Depot  We had decent use from this pair as we had a reasonable amount of snow last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towards the end of the winter season, there was some chatter on this forum  about the mythical 921036. After using the 921030 for a number of hours, I thought it would be nice to have a bit more power for those bigger snow falls. So, I ordered one from the folks at Speedway and they promptly shipped it to me. I sold the 921030 in May and it went to a go home. The new 921036 has yet to run  :


uberT -

Great pictures and comments. We can't wait for you to get more snow so you can use your new Ariens Deluxe . . . 

Mary Lyn


----------



## Ariens Company

Hollingass said:


> I bought an Ariens Amp 24
> Bought this model because I did not ever want to deal with old gas, gummed up carbs, messy engine oil, dealing with cans of gasoline, toxic exhaust, warming up an engine, waking the neighbours at odd hours. I bought Ariens because of reputation, built in USA.
> 
> I love this snowblower!!! This is my third winter with it. I work shift work so sometimes I am blowing snow either very early (3am) or very late (10pm) this thing is so quiet you can't hear it from inside my garage let alone my house or neighbours house. I am usually a bigger is better kind of guy, but this thing is very manoverable in tight places, any bigger and I would have trouble on my sidewalks. As far as battery life, the other day I blew 8" of snow off my driveway and I did my neighbours driveway since I had time and the battery was still at 70%
> 
> I am looking forward to hearing from other amp 24 owners


Hollingass -

Thanks so much for your comments on your Amp. I liked your neighbor's comment as well as I'm sure they appreciate you not waking them up at those times of the night 

I appreciate you taking time to respond.

Mary Lyn


----------



## 1894

Great product , exceptional customer support /service and my dealer is learning that the dealer support is great as well .


----------



## brijonb

*Amp 24*

I have yet to work it. 1/23/15 Ct. still no snow. I scooped it up with dead batteries to turn it around. PO ran it down, delayed recharging it and wiped out both banks. I think the Amp got a bad rap because the average owner didn't understand the technology. It’s better to store it at room temp and you need to monitor the batteries. If I end up keeping it I will prob put a cut off in line for the batteries and a lcd voltage gauge with numeric display on it.


----------



## driz

*How about Longer, Higher Adjustable Handles For Us Tall Guys*

Mine is an 2002 824 model and it's fine but kills my back every time I use it. I'm only 6'1" and have no back issues at all work out most days ect. I know the old ones the solution can't happen but what about the newer machines? I realize the linkage and control cable issues make it hard but is there ever going to be a snowblower that is fully sized for a tall guy? 
I'm too poor to hire a midget to push mine aroundunless maybe someone can round me one up I can keep in a cage and hit with a stick. Seriously, there are a whole lot of tall guys whose backs get clobbered by these rigs and it seems NOBODY makes them any higher. It seems like one of those things you guys could pioneer and get a leg up on the competition.


----------



## eddie1976

Mine is a 2014 24" SHO bought from a local dealer. Deciding factor was the extra power in this model. Used it for the first time today. 

One improvement I can think of is the diagram for the choke position. It is not clear enough. A quick search online will show there are others who find this diagram to be lacking. 

After reading online, I found that all turned clockwise all the way is full choke. 

On the bright side, I was able to get it started and use it. Did not get bogged down in 4" of really slushy snow.


----------



## Ariens Company

driz said:


> Mine is an 2002 824 model and it's fine but kills my back every time I use it. I'm only 6'1" and have no back issues at all work out most days ect. I know the old ones the solution can't happen but what about the newer machines? I realize the linkage and control cable issues make it hard but is there ever going to be a snowblower that is fully sized for a tall guy?
> I'm too poor to hire a midget to push mine aroundunless maybe someone can round me one up I can keep in a cage and hit with a stick. Seriously, there are a whole lot of tall guys whose backs get clobbered by these rigs and it seems NOBODY makes them any higher. It seems like one of those things you guys could pioneer and get a leg up on the competition.


driz -

Thanks for the input. I have passed this along to our Product Management team so they can take that into consideration as we move forward. You make a good point, and I can relate as I am fairly tall as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## brijonb

*Amp24*



At this point the unit being out of production it may not matter but I got to use the Amp24 after going through it and now after using it, it’s a nice machine and built solid. I would love to know how many units were sold. 
If you’re looking for improvements you may want to look into impeller kit design. I'm sure there are formulas on impeller speed, size, and blade numbers. I have installed kits they work. Closing the tolerances in some way and running at least four impeller fins or blades will take some strain off the engines. There is a video on YouTube “Snow blower - a bit modified...” by *Thebestyoucanget* he is running six impeller blades and it throws better at idle than a lot of units wide open.
Throttles work too and are important for especially for break in. I try to run my small engines at the lowest effective rpm.


----------



## pckeen

Ariens Deluxe 30 - bought in November 2014. Very pleased with it. Good customer service. There was a problem with the gas cap leaking - but Ariens immediately agreed to send a new one to me in Canada (even though the model was bought in the U.S.). Very good customer service.

Thanks to Joy - who I have been dealing with.

Documentation in the engine and blower manual was good. Only item in the documentation that could use a clarification is there are two drain plugs - one at the 'front' of the motor (back of the blower), which has a plug at the end of a long drain tube. The second drain tube is on the side. The documentation didn't make it clear whether I needed to unscrew both to change the oil, but the dealer cleared that up, indicating I only need to unscrew one. 

Only minor complaint about the blower was the drain tube coming out of the back could use with being about an inch and a half longer. The fitting on the tube for the wrench is located almost beneath the motor, so it was hard to get a wrench onto it to hold the tube still while I undid the cap.

These are two very very minor issues, easily cleared up - overall - very pleased with this product.


----------



## schorert

I've had my ariens ST24LE 24" deluxe for four seasons now. Always performed beautifully. It's been a fantastic machine, I'm here because I thought Id ruined it in storm Juno...subject for another post.

Thanks Ariens, great product, USA made!


----------



## Town

*Ariens 921040 Platinum SHO 30*

Bought my Platinum SHO 30 on 17 January 2015 and I have used it twice on the 5 driveways that I clear for neighbors. Slushy mess first time and 6" of snow the second time. It ran well and cleared to the pavement on the first pass. The auto turn works perfectly all the time but the dealer set it up and recommended the Ariens plastic skids for Paver driveways. The best drive system and manoeuvrability that I have used.

I bought it because it incorporated all the engineering features that I thought important:
- big and powerful engine with a 30" blower housing;
- double auger/impeller belts with an idler pulley adjustment feature;
- all steel construction;
- 14" impeller with larger engine mounted pulleys (and longer belts) for auger/impeller to turn the impeller faster than Platinum 30;
- remote controlled chute with gears to reduce side deflection under load;
- remote controlled chute deflector with upside down cable routing to prevent icing.

While the snowblower works very well, I did have some surprises:
- the oil fill tube yellow cap is easy to remove in a heated dealer shop but at -20 C in my garage it is almost impossible to get it off, seems like the O ring is too stiff to compress when colder than -10 C;
- the gas tank is way too small at 3 liters since I ran out of gas twice doing 5 driveways and only 6" of snow, seemed to be lots of gas in tank, possible high mounted outlet or a bad cap or something, to be discussed with my dealer;
- the chute deflector control under handlebar shield would allow the deflector to spring out of full down position, the problem was corrected by tightening the spring to take up the free play in unit;
- dealer pointed out the oil drain tube having the flats for a wrench too far under engine to be used; this was pointed out by another member.

I like my machine very much.


----------



## Lordkeystroke

I have had probably 5 Ariens snowblowers over the years, one we bought brand new in 2009, and had nothing but trouble with it, so it went back to the place we bought it from. Now I only want the old stuff. Built like a bank vault, and typically very reliable. I just picked up one from the 70's, not sure of the model yet, it was owned by a gentleman who stored it in his kitchen when it wasn't being used. It is in great shape, but currently needs a carb, and has no spark. It is patiently waiting to be fixed in my garage, next to the Snowbird. I can't wait to run it.


----------



## Shryp

Lordkeystroke said:


> I have had probably 5 Ariens snowblowers over the years, one we bought brand new in 2009, and had nothing but trouble with it, so it went back to the place we bought it from. Now I only want the old stuff. Built like a bank vault, and typically very reliable. I just picked up one from the 70's, not sure of the model yet, it was owned by a gentleman who stored it in his kitchen when it wasn't being used. It is in great shape, but currently needs a carb, and has no spark. It is patiently waiting to be fixed in my garage, next to the Snowbird. I can't wait to run it.


So the guy was single is what you are telling us?


----------



## Arney

Bought my first Ariens in 78 and ran it all those years. Maintained it and replaced bearings,belts & friction disks at routine intervals when worn.

Two years ago my gear box had worn badly and I could of replaced bearings as the gears still looked good, but my 8hp Tecumseh finally took a dump.

Decided to treat myself to a 28 Pro model and as you can imagine was in heaven. Features like the auto turn, chute adjustment capability, increased chute height & power plant make it pure joy. Also hand warmers, electric start....wow!

Since I got it two years ago, I probably put less then 20 operating hours on it. This year less then 10, so time will tell but no issues to date.


----------



## jasonwny

I bought my Ariens 6 years ago, and it's a 1969 Model 10965. I love it! It goes through anything.


----------



## johnny2154

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


I just bought an Ariens 28 Deluxe +, what's with the auger engage lever, and the left hand lever, are they tied together? I let go of the auger lever and it stays on unless I let go of the left lever. And that gray sleeve on the right lever keeps sliding off.
Any thoughts?


----------



## uberT

johnny2154 said:


> what's with the auger engage lever, and the left hand lever, are they tied together?
> 
> And that gray sleeve on the right lever keeps sliding off.


Yes, there is an interlock so you can control the chute direction/angle or switch ON/OFF the heated grips without losing your forward progress. I think many brands utilize this design.

My left grey cover keeps pulling off. I'll have to fix that. I tend to pull the machine backwards (not using reverse) and it slips off once in a while. Need to get some motorcycle grip glue on that to take care of the problem. Not a big deal.

Welcome aboard, John !


----------



## johnny2154

uberT said:


> Yes, there is an interlock so you can control the chute direction/angle or switch ON/OFF the heated grips without losing your forward progress. I think many brands utilize this design.
> 
> My left grey cover keeps pulling off. I'll have to fix that. I tend to pull the machine backwards (not using reverse) and it slips off once in a while. Need to get some motorcycle grip glue on that to take care of the problem. Not a big deal.
> 
> Welcome aboard, John !


Thanks uberT


----------



## Snowhawg

Bought a Platinum 30 last year for a property I manage and a Hydro Pro 28 for home this year. Let me tell you, the Hydro Pro is a HUGE step up performance wise over the Platinum 30 I also like. The hydraulic drive system is so much more robust than the weaker friction disc system that I will never buy another friction disc drive again. It is super easy and much faster working a section back and forth without having to shift gears. Areas where the Platinum struggled the Pro just walks right through. There's a video on Youtube of a guy pulling a truck with the hydro; believe it. Everything on the Pro seems better built, even the chute mechanism rotates more smoothly. The stock skids are so thick they make the Armorskids look like toys. The auger is beefed-up to the point it doesn't need a support bracket on top like the Platinum. Fuel capacity is 1.5 gallons, unlike the miniscule tank on the LCT engine. As a negative there were some build quality issues I fixed. My guess is the factory was rushing to produce as much as they could to fulfill the demand this season. Tremendous machine overall and I recommend the upgrade if you truly need a commercial grade machine. For normal residential use the regular machines are just fine.


----------



## PixMan

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


 1. New 2015 Deluxe 28+ #921037 with AX414 motor
2. Dominate market share, highest forum activity levels, internet reviews from various sources, dependability, support reports, and most curiously, so many reviews of new ones from existing owners who handed their old but working ones to kids and grandkids.
3. See below the next set.

1. Slightly used 2013 Platinum 30 #921029 with AX414 motor
2. Quality and performance of above machine, plus all the same reasons cited above.
3. See below here.


----------



## Fred9

*924118*

Bought new Sept 2003.

Deciding factor was local dealer who was (and still is) my snapper lawn mower dealer.
Valley Home and Garden, Simsbury, CT 

Link to photos
Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - Fred9's Album: Ariens 924118 (8524)


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


Bought a new Platinum 30 with AX369 motor in November 2014

I did a ton of research, but I needed a blower that would toss snow across my 40ft wide driveway and cut though deep drifts. Ariens seemed to provide an excellent machine for good value.

I dont have a picture, but a video is much better anyways..






Stuart


----------



## plow

*30 inch deluxe*



Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


I bought the 30 inch deluxe. I read some reviews and bought it at a local gariens dealer. I bought it because of bad shoulders. Have a 31 inch 11hp craftsman, which I like better than the new ariens with steering assist. Here is what I do not like, leaking gas cap, safety hazard, wheels are to narrow no traction on snow deeper than two or three inches, the machine always gets stuck.AAlso the wheel base should be wider. The throttle gets frozen and makes it hard to throttle down when covered in frizen snow and ice. Hopefuuly this machine does not catch on fire anytime soon, also why has there not been a recall on this machine. I guess when one does catch fire the law suits will start to happen. Happier with my old craftsman.


----------



## melson

I bought an uncommon model, 1124 (924122), year 2004. It's an unusual combination of small 24" chassis, small 16x4.80x8 tires, and next-to-largest 11.5 hp Tecumseh. I don't think this was a popular choice; mine is serial #152. 
I was skeptical of the small auger size -I have a large drive- but the dealer sold it at near cost. Money talks, so it was hard to argue.
It has been a joy to use. The small-but-maneuverable size allows quick, precise handling in tight areas. The small auger hasn't been the issue I thought it would be. And, the engine.. starts first pull, has gobs of torque and reserve power. Much of my blowing is done at part throttle, around 2200 rpm. I do some backyard clean-up at 1800 rpm idle; the engine just chugs away no matter how packed or how deep the snow.
The only issue I can think of is the small tire size, which limited traction until I mounted chains.


----------



## Stuofsci02

plow said:


> I bought the 30 inch deluxe. I read some reviews and bought it at a local gariens dealer. I bought it because of bad shoulders. Have a 31 inch 11hp craftsman, which I like better than the new ariens with steering assist. Here is what I do not like, leaking gas cap, safety hazard, wheels are to narrow no traction on snow deeper than two or three inches, the machine always gets stuck.AAlso the wheel base should be wider. The throttle gets frozen and makes it hard to throttle down when covered in frizen snow and ice. Hopefuuly this machine does not catch on fire anytime soon, also why has there not been a recall on this machine. I guess when one does catch fire the law suits will start to happen. Happier with my old craftsman.


Plow. Sorry to hear your issues.. I notice you are new here... Just an FYI there is a new gas cap that Ariens is issuing to correct the ones that leak. I think you just need to contact them. I am sure you could probably just private message Mary Lyn who started this thread to get the process going.

I cannot comment on the tires. I have taken my Platinum 30 (which is the same wheels as yours) through the backyard with 24+ inches of snow and have not had any traction issues (this was flat terrain). That said there are chains available that would provide additional traction for hills etc. Failing that I believe the units can also be converted to track drive.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I've owned 3 Ariens, all purchased used within the last 5 years.

One was an SS322 (938010) single-stage, I think late-90s. 22" width, 3hp 2-stroke Tecumseh. It was a good little thrower for small storms (3-4"), but when the snow got any deeper, I found it just got bogged down. Maybe the 5hp version, SS522, would do better, I don't know. 

I also had an ST824 (924082), mid-90s. 24" width, 8hp flathead Tecumseh. It had a differential. It was a very solid machine, though it had clearly had a *lot* of use by the previous owner (I am guessing commercially). I used it for a few seasons, it performed very well. I love the differential feature, it made it much easier to manage than my previous solid-axle MTD 2-stage. With chains, I still had good traction, but turning was easy.

I now have a 1024 Pro (924120), from around 2000. 24" width, 10hp OHV Tecumseh. With a differential, headlight, and heated grips. I don't need a wide cut, but I was looking for a bunch of power, so I liked the 10hp/24" combo.

Unlike my ST824, this has the tall chute. I also added a homemade impeller kit. Perhaps from a combination of the two, the throwing distance is very good. The differential continues to be great. Though during some of the big storms this season, I've actually had to lock the differential, even with chains, to help drive into deep banks from the plows. The heated grips work very well.

I like the controls, with a simple crank to rotate the chute (it doesn't have the remote chute deflector). No finicky cables or "delicate" controls. Plus I can aim the chute exactly where I want, vs picking from 8 directions, or something similar. The only real wish that comes to mind is a slower forward speed for 1st gear, to let me inch into deep snowbanks. 

This is my first full season on the 1024, but we have gotten over 100" of snow so far (close to a record for MA). It has been worked *hard*, and has performed very well. Some pics from the January blizzard are attached. The snow was 24" deep at this point, and the plows had left piles that were higher than the top of the chute (around 38-40"). It did very well.

I chose Ariens based on their reputation, as well as parts availability, and the support available online for the machines (a large, helpful user base). The availability of documentation from the Ariens site, including the service manuals, is a great feature. In my experience so far, the machines have earned their good reputation.


----------



## SirFuego

I purchased a Deluxe 28 in late November after we had 6 feet dumped on us. I was away in California at the time for work and my wife and 1 year old daughter were stuck at home. Luckily my neighbors borrowed an Ariens and were able to clear out part of my driveway before I finally was able to get home.

It was kind of a wake up call since I'm traveling more frequently for work and the small plow I have on my tractor requires pretty consistent plowing during a big storm -- not realistic for my wife to do (even if she knew how to operate it) with kid at home. So we figured a snowblower would work -- and would also be something that a friend or neighbor could use if I'm not around.

My friend recommended an Ariens and bought one locally through a dealer.

We haven't had any major snow storms since them (only two storms that I can recall that we got about 10-12" -- which aren't "major" storms here in the Buffalo area), but we've had a lot of 3-8" snow events. I've been really happy with my Ariens. The snow pile at the road now is taller than my mailbox and I've had no issues cutting through it. It's a helluva lot quicker than the plow and I just need to point the chute into my front yard -- no need to really worry about plowing my driveway extra wide (and tearing up my lawn) to give myself extra room to plow snow. It's also powerful enough to throw snow across the driveway, so I can just throw snow on either side of the driveway depending on the wind direction.

The auto-turn feature is pretty nice to quickly whip around the snowblower turning it around at the road.

I will admit that the dash board setup, though, is a bit awkward for on-the-fly adjustments since everything you'd need/want to change on the fly is on the left (and your left hand is occupied with the wheel clutch, so you need to reach across your body with your right hand).


----------



## rfsdave

921012 Deluxe 27

Bought this because I always liked the Ariens brand, and I wanted something to do my sidewalks and clean up around my garage doors where I couldn't get with a plow. 
I was getting deployed to the middle east back then, so it couldn't be too large for my wife or at the time, my 10 yr old son to handle. Although I never use it, the electric start was a must have for them. 
This snow blower has proven to be a real workhorse. I no longer have a plow so it does earn it's keep. 
I plan to up grade this year to a slightly larger, more powerful machine, another Ariens, of course. 
This is when the little ariens first stepped up. Blizzard of "13






Feb 2015


----------



## stanz

I have a 924000 series from the 1990s which serves as my backup machine at work for when my 1984 Snapper has an issue.

I also have a hybrid machine with the bucket from the first series, 1963 I think, and the tractor from a 1979 924040. The chute is also from the 924040, I welded the bracket on the early bucket. The engine is a 1987 Briggs 8HP off a Snapper I think. I prefer the first series cast iron gear case and ball bearing rake shaft. The machine is almost complete, I just need to bolt on the engine and fire it up. 

I built it because a small engine tech said it couldn't be done. "I have 12 years experience as a small engine technician and I know what I'm talking about!" His words, not mine. My local Ariens dealer said it wouldn't work until I explained how easy it was to remove the Lovejoy connector and replace it with a pulley from the 1979 blower. The gear case had cracked open when the PO sucked in a rock.


----------



## Ariens Company

plow said:


> I bought the 30 inch deluxe. I read some reviews and bought it at a local gariens dealer. I bought it because of bad shoulders. Have a 31 inch 11hp craftsman, which I like better than the new ariens with steering assist. Here is what I do not like, leaking gas cap, safety hazard, wheels are to narrow no traction on snow deeper than two or three inches, the machine always gets stuck.AAlso the wheel base should be wider. The throttle gets frozen and makes it hard to throttle down when covered in frizen snow and ice. Hopefuuly this machine does not catch on fire anytime soon, also why has there not been a recall on this machine. I guess when one does catch fire the law suits will start to happen. Happier with my old craftsman.


Plow -

I'm sorry you are having issues with your Ariens. Please send me a private message with your model and serial number so I can connect you with our Tech Service group to get it fixed.

We appreciate your honesty, but we want to work with you to make it right. I look forward to hearing from you.

Mary Lyn


----------



## bikerdeano

My Father bought an Ariens in the 80's and sold it when he downsized. Back in the 90's, I bought a Ariens rubber-flapper special SS522 and called it the little machine that can. It still runs today perfectly.

Recently I bought a Deluxe 24 and added the heated grips, drift bars and the poly skids. Love it, love it!!!

However, I think I'm gonna ditch the poly-skids and get the Armor-skids. http://snowblowerskids.com/index.html

My question to the Arien's rep... why doesn't Ariens put on superior skids to begin with? All one has to do is look at the TORO's sitting beside all the ARIENS in the showroom, to know that the ARIEN's machines are far superior... but then to see our orange beauties being equipped with mediocre skids, is kind of a disappointment.

http://snowblowerskids.com/Model_specific_pages/Ariens%20Deluxe%2024_921024.html


----------



## RedOctobyr

My guess would be cost, as well as "demand". In that link, the Ariens skids are simply stamped steel. The Armor skids are bent & welded, which likely adds additional cost. 

I just bought a set of the Ariens poly skids. I haven't installed them yet, but they are machined, which will, again, likely increase cost vs a stamping. 

The other aspect is what customers demand/value. Most people are used to "typical" steel skids. They may not see any added value in Armor-type skids, and therefore not be willing to pay more for them. 

I've heard the poly skids last a long time, but some would look at them and wonder why they're paying more for plastic, which is "cheap" and "weak" (I'm stereotyping/generalizing; I think UHMW PE can be very well-suited to this application), vs steel. 

Honda mower decks come to mind, where they used plastic decks for a while (not sure if any still do). Some would view that as a cheap or inferior material, while others would appreciate that it won't rust, etc. And a competitor might highlight that their decks are steel, vs "just plastic" on the Hondas, even if it is a good material for the application.


----------



## stanz

bikerdeano said:


> Recently I bought a Deluxe 24 and added the heated grips, drift bars and the poly skids. Love it, love it!!!
> 
> However, I think I'm gonna ditch the poly-skids and get the Armor-skids. SnowBlowerSkids | Replacement parts for your snowblower
> 
> Ariens Deluxe 24_921024


Wow, nice product, I'm going to get a couple sets myself. My old Sno-Thro isn't on their charts, I'll have to measure mine to see which set is right. The Home Depot sells them for $17.49!


----------



## Loco-diablo

I owned a 1994 ariens ST724 I bought new. Had it for 16 years and it never gave me any problems. I upgraded to a Deluxe 27 in 2010 only because I wanted something a bit bigger. This has been another excellent machine.


----------



## Ariens Company

bikerdeano said:


> My Father bought an Ariens in the 80's and sold it when he downsized. Back in the 90's, I bought a Ariens rubber-flapper special SS522 and called it the little machine that can. It still runs today perfectly.
> 
> Recently I bought a Deluxe 24 and added the heated grips, drift bars and the poly skids. Love it, love it!!!
> 
> However, I think I'm gonna ditch the poly-skids and get the Armor-skids. SnowBlowerSkids | Replacement parts for your snowblower
> 
> My question to the Arien's rep... why doesn't Ariens put on superior skids to begin with? All one has to do is look at the TORO's sitting beside all the ARIENS in the showroom, to know that the ARIEN's machines are far superior... but then to see our orange beauties being equipped with mediocre skids, is kind of a disappointment.


bikerdeano -

Thanks for your positive comments and suggestions. RedOctobyr's reply was correct. It comes down to the fact that everyone's situation is different depending on amount of snow, conditions of terrain, etc. There are some that prefer the standard skids, so in order to keep the costs down, we offer the units with the basic skids and then provide the poly skids as an accessory for those who prefer this option.

I have made a note of your suggestion, however, and I pass these comments along to our Product Manager. I want you to know that we do appreciate your feedback as we work towards continuous improvement.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## RedOctobyr

stanz said:


> Wow, nice product, I'm going to get a couple sets myself. My old Sno-Thro isn't on their charts, I'll have to measure mine to see which set is right. The Home Depot sells them for $17.49!


Just note that the $17.49 is per-skid, not for a set of 2. 

From http://www.homedepot.com/p/ARMORskids-Heavy-Duty-Skid-Shoes-Fits-3-in-and-1-in-Slot-Spacing-asc0310/203668795:


> Sold individually most people will want to order two skids one for each side


----------



## sj701

I used to own an Ariens Metro 937 about 20 years ago. After about 2 years of use the frame cracked and the local Ariens dealer replaced the frame under warranty, they were a great dealer. So although the snowblower let me down the dealer, turned a negative into a positive. I sold the snowblower shortly afterwards, because our family moved and we didn't need it anylonger at the time.


----------



## stanz

RedOctobyr said:


> Just note that the $17.49 is per-skid, not for a set of 2.
> 
> From ARMORskids Heavy Duty Skid Shoes Fits 3 in. and 1 in. Slot Spacing-asc0310 - The Home Depot:


Wow, good catch,  I missed that. Who would want just one?


----------



## Jackmels

Yup....


----------



## jrcjr

How I got my first Ariens:

My Uncle's neighbor was throwing out his old ST270 (Model 932001 with H35-45503N engine), and my Uncle, being a thrifty guy, took it in, but never did anything with it since he already had a snowblower. Instead of selling it, he handed it down to me a handful of years ago.

The first winter, the power of the unit was passable, but not that great, lots of stalling. The first summer, I took apart the carburetor and found that the fuel line was degrading and ending up in the carburetor as a chunky black sludge. Cleaned it out with a brush and rinsed with some gas.

Second winter: Power much improved, threw the snow further, tackled snow higher than the housing without stalling. Fuel leaking out through the carburetor.

Third winter: Light to no snow.

Fourth winter: Light to now snow.

This year added new tires (Carlisle Xtrac 13-4.00-6 on Martin split rims R-64DM) by making my own hubs for the split rims and rebuilt the carburetor in anticipation of the winter season.

Plans for the future: Add battery operated headlights, or engineer my own generator-fed (off the auger drive belt maybe) headlight system since I can't seem to find the Ariens headlight kits for my model anymore.


----------



## taglic

*Recently Bought a Pro 28*

Recently bought an Ariens Pro 28 Model 926065 and looking forward to our 1st snow. We live outside of Lake George, NY and can get allot of snow here. Back in 86 I bought a 73 CJ5 with a plow but it needed allot of work and is history. Hoping the Ariens will last as long as the Jeep. We lived in Western NY when I was young and had a mid 60's Ariens back then that was a workhorse, they still are built to last and the fact that built here in the USA is why a bought one. 
Winter will be here shortly so make sure yours is ready to rock & roll.


----------



## Dauntae

1027LE (#921002) Recently added auto turn kit also, Purchased for the durability and available parts and love the machine. Will add pics in a day or two when the rain stops. Auto turn kit pic I have though LOL


----------



## Jon Hubbard

Just purchased today: Ariens Classic 24. Model number 920025. First snowblower and looking forward to using it this winter. Also welcome any tips or tricks for its operation. Brought it home assembled, but plan to go over it and do final adjustment and setup before the snow flies in my neck of the woods.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I purchased a 2016 model Deluxe 28 SHO new in the fall of 2015. Had to sell it last summer as I was out of a job and needed the money. Deciding factors for me purchasing it: 

1. Made in the USA 
2. Excellent customer support 
3. Brand reputation 

My next purchase will be a 24SHO as the 28 was too big for what I needed it for, yet I love the awesome power the SHO provides. Think of it as getting a little car with a V-6 engine, no wimpy 4 cylinder sounding put put thing.


----------



## Paulie139

I'll be pulling the trigger on a brand new AriensPlatinum SHO Track 28 in mid-November when my bonus check arrives. I justexpanded my driveway this past summer to about 4100 square feet and had 10truckloads of small stone put down (it was free, delivered and better than mud,so I couldn't resist!), making the larger tracked machine a necessity. I'venever had good luck with used items, so I'm much more comfortable gettingsomething that I can be sure of what it has (or hasn't) been through. I've beenresearching all makes and models EXHAUSTIVELY since August, driving my poorwife absolutely insane from playing YouTube videos of snowblowers on the livingroom big screen every single day. Snowblowerforum.com has been, by far, thebest resource to learn from, however. My reasons for choosing Ariens are: 


1) Durability - heavier gauge steel, dual auger belt system, cast iron gear box, 5.5" tracks, chute control rod vs.cable 
2) 14" auger and impeller 
3) Adjustable auger housing height from the"driver's seat" 
4) 369cc LCT engine 
5) Auto-Turn steering 
6) Wide-ranging dealer network, and finally 
7) Ariens is a long-standing, reputable, American company


 Overall, Ariens seems like the best value dollar-for-dollar.With proper care and maintenance, I'm trusting this machine will last me avery, very long time.


And now after doing all this research, shopping,interviewing, budgeting and spending the money....it probably won't even snowwhere I am in the Finger Lakes Region of upstate New York.


----------



## MassSnowblower

I am a big fan of Ariens 10,000 series snowblowers and Trac Team equipment.
Currently I have (7) 10,000 series Snowblowers
(1) 924 series snowblower
Trac Team Equipment I have the Rotary Mower, Reel Mower, Shredder, Leaf Vaccum.
They all work excellent!
The newest Ariens I own is the 924 series its a 1978 that my mother inlaw bought for the blizzard of 78!


----------



## MassSnowblower

Leaf Vac and Rotary mower


----------



## Michael Smith

I bought the hydro pro 28 with efi because I like the ability to adjust the speed on the fly and also like the idea of easy starts and maintenance free operation. Besides basic thing of course. Have yet to use it yet but Iam ready for anything winter dishes out now!


----------



## luteplayers

921053 Platinum 24 SHO EFI

I am upgrading from a 2008 Troy Bilt. Had I found this site before I bought that I would have bought an Ariens then. Even with draining the tank and running it dry, I had to tear apart the carb to get the Troy Bilt running most falls. That is why I wanted EFI. I wish the Platinum series had a wheeled 28" SHO EFI, but the 24" will work for me. 

I wanted the Platinum for the larger engine, joystick chute control, and with SHO available, I'm not sure why it isn't available on all models.

I also own a 911189 Razor mower bought from the same dealer and love it. The Blade Brake is a fantastic idea, and the bagging system on it is 10 times better than the mower it replaced.

No pictures yet, it is patiently waiting under its cover for the first snowfall. I like that the cover has its own stuff sack sewn to the inside of it.

ETA: One of the main reasons I now have Arians snowblower and mower is that they are made in America.


----------



## vwtobuick

My brother let me have his early 1970s ariens snow blower to clean my drive way with.

It has an original briggs and stratton engine and it is just the most amazing snow blower ever. I can get all the replacement bearings easily, locally, I can service the entire snow blower with out any hassles. 

I do routine oil change, greese all the nips and drain the carb after every winter season, it always fires up no problems.


----------



## Michael Smith

My brand new pro 28 with efi and hydrostatic transmission leaked oil out of the belly pan and seemed to be coming out of the valve cover gasket. This was Right out of the box before I even started it. I wiped up all of the oil and cleaned out the belly pan as well as my garage floor which I wasn't very pleased to have oil all over. Haven't noticed any new oil anywhere so I assum they just spill oil all over the dang place at the factory..... Time will tell I haven't got to use it yet.


----------



## hoodm3

Bought an Ariens 24 inch 208CC snow blower from Home Depot a couple of years ago, used one season, didn't need it the next, and now when trying to start it is flooding through the exhaust. I have spark, and emptied out the gas and refilled and added stabilizer, which I also did upon storing it.

Any clues? Really disappointing.


----------



## wildbill59

hoodm3 said:


> Bought an Ariens 24 inch 208CC snow blower from Home Depot a couple of years ago, used one season, didn't need it the next, and now when trying to start it is flooding through the exhaust. I have spark, and emptied out the gas and refilled and added stabilizer, which I also did upon storing it.
> 
> Any clues? Really disappointing.


Sounds like either the float is stuck, or the needle seat has deteriorated - most likely, it's the float. Drop the bowl and see what's going on under there, it should be a fairly easy fix. Also, check your oil - for level, and also make sure it doesn't smell like gas. Sometimes when floats stick, the gas will make it into the crankcase, overfilling it with gas-diluted oil. Let us know what you find out, we'll get you fixed up.


----------



## Cutter

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


Just purchased an Ariens and I live in Canada. Around here, Ariens has been noted to be the Top Dog, so to speak. AND,I love that fact that it is built in the USA. When you compare the build quality to anything else, there is no comparison. I am 54 years old, and I am sure it will outlast me.


----------



## wow08816

2005 Ariens ST1332DLE at end of season sale. Why the 32" 13HP model? The smaller ones were sold out. My preference would have been for 9HP 28" blower. Reputation and solid construction attracted me to Ariens. Health issues required me to sell and buy smaller Husqvarna unit with adjustable height handles for short wife. Husqvarna was the only manufacturer with adjustable height handles. Ultimately, wife's requirements determined latest snowblower choice. Unfortunately Ariens did not have this feature on any of their snow machines.

Things I did not like about my Ariens.
- Throttle switch started losing it tension and would not stay in place when running. Searched Ariens website and parts stores, but no one carried a replacement part. I finally wound up securing throttle lever using a bungie cord.
- Tension springs in chute was not strong enough to hold chute in place during blowing. Also remedied by using bungie cords.


----------



## Cutter

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


I am absolutely SO proud to now own an Ariens!
921037 291 CC LCT 

Wow....power!


----------



## NVA4370

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


I bought my first snowblower, an Ariens Deluxe 24 in the fall of 2016. Bought it based on recommendations from several friends. I have a neighbor that has an Ariens that seemed to work well for the snows we have here in northern Virginia and that also had an influence. As I did some more research, I found this site and found out a lot more about snowblowers that seemed to bolster what I was learning about Ariens snowblower. 

I only have a relatively small area to clear, driveway about 250 sq ft and 60 feet of sidewalk. I also needed something that would make getting rid of the snowplow berm at the end of the driveway easier and quicker. 

So far I've only used it once, that was in March 2017 when we had a small storm, but had about a 2 1/2' high, 4' wide, by about 30' long snowplow pile (very solidly packed down heavy wet snow) to get rid of. It took me a bit to get the hang of using it, but all in all in worked quite well to get rid of that pile once I figured out how to keep it from climbing. The plow also threw over a foot of hard packed snow up onto our sidewalk. If I would have had to shovel it, I would have given up. Once again, it took a bit to get the hang of how to use it to get through the solidly packed snow, but still better than shoveling. 

Haven't had to use it yet this winter, but it looks like we're going to get an early Spring snow storm starting tomorrow. Predictions are in the above 5" range for very heavy wet snow, so we'll see how it goes this year. If we get 5" of snow, there will be a pretty good sized EOD pile to get rid of.


----------



## foggysail

I have put off a new/used (maybe) snowblower, now I am ready. My intention is to purchase an Ariens and I first thought about a cost savings purchase from one of the big box stores. And yes, at last check they still have some although not many. It whatever it turns out to be will replace my Bolens 32" powered with a 12HP Tecumseh engine that continues to operate flawlessly.

Now back to the big box guys! Sure, they face great competition and are of course very aggressive but to peddle a 28" Ariens with a puny 254cc engine in a heavy snow belt I believe is going to hurt Ariens in the long run. Sure, OK for light snow but we here in Massachusetts get slammed and so far 3 notheasters within the last couple of weeks and another one expected in a couple of days and maybe another next weekend. A solid product name recognition should be protected, not squandered.

And sure, Ariens will sell a bunch through those stores. And many buyers are not going to be pleased with the limited power. Anyway, these are just my humble thoughts. Whatever I purchase is going to have a 400+cc engine or I will not purchase it.


----------



## Dauntae

I have a few Ariens now, First was my ST1027 which is just the right power to width so far for me, Then I ended up getting a SnoTek in need of a engine and I just can't leave things alone LOL That got a 254cc LCT, Added 15" X-track tires a headlight and heated grips, Not because it or I needed all that, But just because I can LOL Now I just picked up a never used 2017 Deluxe 24 also with a 254cc but much heavier duty than the SnoTek so once it is rebuilt the SnoTek will get the 208cc with coil added back on and sold to pay for the parts needed for the Deluxe (It got into a fight with a fork lift.... And lost....) But other than a few parts for the engine and a little sheet metal bending on the tractor the bucket is the only thing I may need to replace. Not bad for the $50 price tag I got it for. So I have technically 3 Ariens and 2 running that are mine. And another getting rebuilt to sell.


----------



## northframingham

I am on my second ARIENS.

My first one was a 926007 (had it 12 years) Sold it after 12 years "easily I might add, still works good"

I decided to upgrade and go bigger. I wanted a Hydrostatic drive, Bigger engine and easy turn (features)

I went with the 926053 ARIENS Hydro Pro 28" Last years left over. Got it for $400 off & 48 months at 0%

Ariens seems to offer the biggest bang for your buck. It's a brand that just about every shop will service and parts are easy to come by,

Plus ARIENS usually offers the best financing incentives through YARD CARD. Most brands do 12 months.

With ARIENS they offer usually 48, 36, 24 & 12 month financing. For me ARIENS is #1 when you look at the whole picture.

If you go over a lot of uneven areas with ANY snowblower I recommend ARMORskids (skid shoes) and if you go through a lot of deep plowed in areas I recommend adding weight kits! (I did both)


----------



## tpenfield

I am currently refurbishing an Ariens ST824LE ( 924108 ). The first Ariens that I have worked on. . . A very solid machine, so they last a long, long time. I like how the machine 'halves' split on those models for maintenance or repairs. I would think that you could run these for 30 years with some medium-scale maintenance at 15 years.

The only critique that I would make is that the impeller/housing tolerance could be a bit tighter, as the throwing distance tends to suffer more than it should in the heavy/wet snow.


----------



## Ssully262

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


I bought a tinkered 1971 Sno-Thro 910695. I loved the look, how solidly built they are, and how much everyone agrees that they last forever. As I said it's been tinkered, the original 5hp engine has been replaced with an early 80's 7hp engine and at some point the whole thing was repainted and rebuilt. I'm expecting my first storm with it tomorrow and I'm excited. I look forward to many faithful and fun years with my new toy. Thanks Ariens for making such an awesome product!


----------



## Kenneth Richard

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> - What model(s) did you purchase?
> - What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> - Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


I just recently purchased a brand new Ariens 24 inch platinum SHO. I love it and I chose Aries for the reputation made in America and the built like tank design.


----------



## bisonp

I have a 2001 824 932101 that I bought new, one of the first Ariens that was available at Home Depot I believe. It's the one with the gear reduction kit available due to supposed drive issues, but I never requested it and never felt a need to, the driveline has worked fine. Just a regular friction disk replacement a few years ago. The chute rotation mechanism has always been a PITA, requiring tension adjustment every time the temperature swings, and I've had to replace the plastic gear a couple times. The engine has always run rough (as in vibration) due to the non-adjustable carb and the one year I didn't drain it I ended up rebuilding the carb. Oops. But it has always started well and run strong. 

Really these are all minor things for something being used over the course of 18 years. It still looks and performs almost like new. Due to it's relatively light weight it does have a tendency to climb and takes some muscle to get through tough stuff. But it's never let me down.

Not mine but looks like this one. 










And yes, the checkered flag does help it go faster.


----------



## 2Cold4Me

I purchased a 2018 Deluxe 24" (921045) to replace a 20+ year old MTD - still running fine at my son's house. Purchased Ariens to "treat" myself. I like its comparatively higher power and the autoturn is far better that horsing the old MTD around (always had to lock the wheels in order to get enough traction). Overall, I very much like the machine. 

Several issues with the Ariens however. #1. The transmission ratio is too high for a machine with 16" wheels. It moves too fast in F1 and R1. These two speeds should both be "Creeper" speeds to accommodate deep or heavy snow. We just had a 16" snowfall and I had to constantly feather the drive clutch in order to not overdrive and overload the machine. 4th, 5th, and 6th gears are useless as you must nearly run to keep up with the machine - I no longer run. Maybe if I had roller skates... #2. A minor complaint, but, spring tension on the dead-man levers for augur and drive are a bit high. They tend to tire an old man's hands out in a large snow event - especially when you have to continually feather the drive lever. #3. The design of the throttle control does not lend itself well to heavy gloves. It is not possible to get a gloved finger between the motor and the control lever if you wish to throttle down and it is a small knob to grab with a gloved hand. Just sayin'.


Upon communicating with customer support on the speed issue and suggesting a simple remedy for it the response was to warn me that any modification to my unit could void my warranty. I just want you to know, that response does not sit well with a 40 year quality assurance professional.


----------



## Dauntae

Well I’m up to owning ummm ....5 Airens atm and only one going for sale.... I need a few AA meeting, Ariens Annonomus ......


----------



## RedOctobyr

2Cold4Me said:


> Several issues with the Ariens however. #1. The transmission ratio is too high for a machine with 16" wheels. It moves too fast in F1 and R1. These two speeds should both be "Creeper" speeds to accommodate deep or heavy snow.


This is probably not news. But just in case: you can probably adjust the transmission linkage to slow down the forward speeds somewhat, though this will speed up your reverse gears. But personally, I preferred to slow down my forward, and I was fine with the quicker reverse. I do like having more of a "creeper" 1st forward gear. 

The more extreme approach is to cut another slot for the shift lever, a little closer to neutral. But adjusting the transmission shift linkage is pretty easy, and reversible, unlike cutting the control panel.


----------



## chicagorandy

Mine is a 624E model 92001 - got it at my local Home Depot in December 2007 because #1 winter was upon us here in Chicago, #2 I was a tired out of shape 58 yr old semi-geezer, #3 I knew another winter of shoveling would likely kill me.

Now the machine is going on 12, I'm 70 and I'm currently trying to work though some linkage and throttle issues with the governor and carburetor linkages and cannot find ANY pictures of what they are supposed to look like after exhaustive internet searches.

If Ariens is still following this thread? Please help an otherwise VERY satisfied customer out with the some clear pics and adjustment tips. My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Bill in ILL

I just bought a Arien's Deluxe 28" STO (921048) and added the hand warmer kit, it is going to be delivered Wednesday, the 30th. I went with Arien's as my cousin still has the one my dad bought back in 1968 and he still uses it on his farm. A good friend also has a 28" he bought in 2010 and he LOVES it!


----------



## Gta_g20

I just bought a new to me be well used 932046 724 from circa 2005/6. Runs and works like a champ but could use some rust repair over the summer months


----------



## SNOWJOE

Mary or whomever, if your still out there;.... I just purchase a new 2018 24" Deluxe last summer..Everything so far seems fine, quality made and assembled...However, and you knew that was coming, the interlock on all your Ariens is set up backwards..I had a MTD for 20 yrs where the drive lever was on the right side and it locked the left side auger drive so you could use your left hand to rotate the chute, which is on the left side of the unit, same as Ariens..Your set up is opposite..You make the operator hold the unit with his or hers left hand while crossing his right hand over , if he can, to rotate the chute controls, and that's if he doesn't hit his right hand and or arm on the speed lever control which makes it basically impossible...Its totally insane to me and now a few others here on this forum say the same..A remedy kit of reverse designed cams and locking plates could solve this...If you could offer this to anyone who wishes to do so, and change it for future models it would be appreciated very much....Thanks for listening....I hope....


----------



## ABOSWORTH

I bought a brand new 2018 Deluxe 24 back in December. My first snowblower and so far, I'm very happy with it. Hoping to get several years out of it. It will be very well taken care of and stored in my garage so I'm hoping to get 20+ years out of it.


----------



## micah68kj

SNOWJOE said:


> Mary or whomever, if your still out there;.... I just purchase a new 2018 24" Deluxe last summer..Everything so far seems fine, quality made and assembled...However, and you knew that was coming, the interlock on all your Ariens is set up backwards..I had a MTD for 20 yrs where the drive lever was on the right side and it locked the left side auger drive so you could use your left hand to rotate the chute, which is on the left side of the unit, same as Ariens..Your set up is opposite..You make the operator hold the unit with his or hers left hand while crossing his right hand over , if he can, to rotate the chute controls, and that's if he doesn't hit his right hand and or arm on the speed lever control which makes it basically impossible...Its totally insane to me and now a few others here on this forum say the same..A remedy kit of reverse designed cams and locking plates could solve this...If you could offer this to anyone who wishes to do so, and change it for future models it would be appreciated very much....Thanks for listening....I hope....


Ariens (Mary Lyn) hasn't been on here for a couple years now.


----------



## three4rd

Just bought a new Platinum 24 SHO....used it for the first time tonight and, like a dummy, forgot to turn it to the run position until I realized why I probably wasn't getting full throttle. It did real well. Haven't used a snowblower in decades, other than a few times with my old Bolens (aka Ariens 10,000 series) that is currently for sale.


----------



## WVguy

ABOSWORTH said:


> I bought a brand new 2018 Deluxe 24 back in December. My first snowblower and so far, I'm very happy with it.


It wasn't my first snowblower but I bought a Deluxe 24 in December 2017 and with what little snow we've had so far I'm happy with it. But I'm still waiting for a good test, a blizzard snowfall that is rear-end deep to a giraffe. Well, a baby giraffe anyway.


----------



## daffyduck73

*Ariens ST 504 932006*

Ariens ST 504 932006. I picked it up this fall as I was looking to have a snowblower at my mother in-laws house instead of loading mine up and taking it over there everytime we got a heavy snow. I thought it was a real cool looking older machine which is why it caught my eye. The guy I bought it from is a really nice younger guy that rehabs and resells lawn equipment for when he's not working steady. He didn't feel comfortable selling it to just anyone because it was missing the belt cover and he didn't want to invest the $40-$60 that he had been seeing belt covers going for in a resale machine. I've taught this guy a thing or two about mechanical work so he I got this machine for a steal.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985

Ariens Platinum 30" from 2011. Model 921018. Modded with the cab, front weight, and LED lights. I liked that it has a differential for an easy 180 degree zero turn vs a trigger interlock for the wheels on the deluxe model. Heated hand grips def a plus.


The LED lights I upgraded the stator to handle all 4 lights. Two 18 watt spots on the bucket, and two floods on the cab. Raised the spots a few inches over the bucket so there was no shadow.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell

2017 Deluxe 28 SHO, I heard a lot of good things about the Ariens blowers and after close to 20 years on my old blower one I thought I would give an Ariens a try.

The blower works ok but I do have two dislikes.

Auger/drive controls are on the wrong side. Extremely awkward to reach way over to the left side with your right hand to operate the chute controls. Sure some of this is caused by 20 years on a competitors machine and it will take some time to get used to, but there is no doubt this is a poor design.

Stock steel skids are garbage. Had to replace with plastic skids after the first snowstorm. Put some plastic skids on from the factory. Shouldn't have to do this with a new machine. The steel skids cause major pulling issues with the Auto turn feature. 

Cheaping out on these skids makes people hate the auto turn. After I put the plastic skids on it worked as it should.

Otherwise I like the machine and hopefully I will get many years of use out of it.


----------



## tadawson

What's your driveway? My new Plat 24 tracks straight and true on the steel skids on blacktop, and myself, I would not want plastic wear out parts instead . . . . YMMV . . . .


----------



## 2Cold4Me

If your Ariens moves too fast (has no creeper speeds) I have a solution. You must make a piece that extends the speed control arm by 1&1/4 inches (at least that works for me). This slows F1 and R1 to useful speeds for EOD heavy wet snow.


----------



## Nicholas1963

I bought my Ariens ST1032 three years ago in Buffalo from a mechanic, and gave it some new parts and paint. I love the 14" impeller with 6 paddles, on these machines. The 16" auger with beefy transaxle are a major plus as well.


----------



## Steve1981

Bought a Delux 28 SHO, model 921048 because of my previous compact 20 ran forever with a Briggs & Stratton engine. Even thou could get a 10% military discount from Home Depot, bought it from my local dealer, who did take the old Ariens model 911 back in trade. Picked the above model because it was not sold through the box stores.

Did and still have an issue with it. The third time using it, it stopped throwing snow. Checked for a broken share pin but they were good. Thought about uncovering and seeing the issue, but since it was new called the dealer. He picked it up free of charge fix the missing nut on the throttle and returned it, great!

However on the 5th time using it some times when going into rev1 nothing. so tried go back to forward and then rev1 and nothing. Then tried going to Rev 2 and worked and back to Rev 1 and works. Think its another loose issue and probably should call the dealer about it.


----------



## foggysail

I purchased a 28 Pro late last March so the first time it was used was this winter. We here in Massachusetts did not receive that much total snow although we did have at least one storm which dropped about 16-18'' of heavy wet snow this month. 

Yes, my beast is powered with a 420cc engine that can allow the machine to just keep on moving while chucking snow of that depth. I also purchased a decent cab, forgot the price but close to $200. It was worth it to me, I remain dry and almost snow free when I finish clearing the stuff.

So my negatives are limited only a few. First, Ariens KNOWS the machine's front is light, with or without a cab. Ariens even provided mounting holes for adding a weight bar along with selling them, $50 or so. I did add weight to mine, a SS bar 24'' X3'' X 1.25''..........I thing those are the dimensions. In any case the added weight is 25#s. What I am getting at, is Ariens KNOWS there is a weight problem and THEY should provide their machines with the added weight rather than as an option.

Auto turn..........better than nothing but not by much. A true differential would be more reliable although tire chains my be needed. 

Poly skids...........Ariens changed the design and that change compromised the wear factor. 

All in all, I am pleased with the machine.


----------



## jpor1018

Picked up a model 922002 4hp/20 inch blower last summer for 60.00 dollars nice little machine


----------



## Michele

I do now! Just acquired a 2005 926102 11528LE. It’s my first Ariens and I’m hoping to fix up a few things that are broken, install the dual belt kit, and have this thing go another fifteen years. I take very good care of all my power equipment so I’m hopeful. 😁👍


----------



## Geoffrey

As I am new to this forum, I will use this thread as my jumping off, or in, point.
I own an Ariens Sno-Thro. I didn't purchase it myself, but it's been in my family from its birth in 1973. It's a 8hp 32" unit. A 910010 tractor coupled to a 910013 bucket. It's been mine personally since 1987 as that's when it passed to me from someone in the family that passed. It faithfully served until about 2 years ago when I was at the end of my 250' driveway when I think my governor failed. It had oil, but the governor allowed it to over rev. I thought it was just an old athlete feeling young and frisky again and didn't understand the underlying impending catastrophe that lied "dead" ahead. It, in short order, spit a connecting rod as I was returning to my garage, where it had sat until a few weeks ago. 
My biggest drawback my wife will tell anyone, is I attach a personality to in animate objects. I can't start that machine that I can't see it's entire life of me and others in the family starting it and pointing its nose into every manner of New England weather **** to get either me, my wife, or the kids to work, school, the supermarket, wherever we needed to get to. My wife knows me well enough to know it was only a matter of time before I would try to go into my pocket and spend a thousand bucks to turn a 200.00 item into a 400.00 item. And now is that time and what brought me to this forum.
Until a few weeks ago it was 100% original. No missing parts. Fully functional, and functioning, until I let it down by not listening to it's cry for help before it finally gave up. Now it's been rendered in pieces to indentify the depth of its damage.
My goal will be to make it as close to new as I can. If a cat has nine lives, how many can an Ariens Sno-Thro have? I'll bet its got more that two. 
I will be reading here and asking questions as I'm sure I'm not the first or last to go down THIS path. The only issue I can't solve so far is the white Ariens handlebar plate. One that isn't ripped and caught he'll like mine. Ive found sourcing most critical parts to upgrade is a fairly straight forward process. As I am posting this to the "Ariens Company" ..... where are all the "New Vintage" parts at? 
Too much for a first post, so I'm done for now. 
Hopefully, by the end of the day today, the last of my orders will get here and I can begin to have next year, more like 2 years past.
Whoever finds and reads this....have a great day and half year ahead until sno flies once again....
Geoff


----------



## firedudetl1

also in RI - lots of them on craigslist - or try the shop on Fall River Ave in Seekonk (blanking on the name) - cross and left on exit off rt 195E - they seem to have a lot of "orange" in their yard....
also guy on Craigslist last yr had a "speciality" business with used snowblower parts - Eric something
I have 3 "antique" Ariens that have been clearing a lot of snow for a lot of years - oldest is a 1968, newest is an 1980s (I think)..
good luck -


----------



## Thekidmechanic05

I got 2 of the 910995 series 10000 blowers


----------



## codan

2015 28" Deluxe


Hate the autoturn, which is beating up my wrists and thumbs. I'm not happy that my local store recommended it. The sales guy there acknowledges that that have a problem but he sold it to my anyway.



I'll be adding tracks if someone convinces me it will help with the problem. 



Or selling this and buying a Craftsmen - my previous Craftsman lasted 22 years and never caused a problem.


It's certainly my last one with autoturn.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Your previous Craftsman was built by someone other than Craftsman/Sears and the newer crap is built by someone else. What makes you think they'll be any better.


----------



## jnevulis

Hi I see the part number on the automatic differential changed from #00866000 to #05013000. was there a problem or defect with the original part? I have a bad freeze up problem with it on my machine.
Thank you.


----------



## cranman

Geoffrey said:


> As I am new to this forum, I will use this thread as my jumping off, or in, point.
> I own an Ariens Sno-Thro. I didn't purchase it myself, but it's been in my family from its birth in 1973. It's a 8hp 32" unit. A 910010 tractor coupled to a 910013 bucket. It's been mine personally since 1987 as that's when it passed to me from someone in the family that passed. It faithfully served until about 2 years ago when I was at the end of my 250' driveway when I think my governor failed. It had oil, but the governor allowed it to over rev. I thought it was just an old athlete feeling young and frisky again and didn't understand the underlying impending catastrophe that lied "dead" ahead. It, in short order, spit a connecting rod as I was returning to my garage, where it had sat until a few weeks ago.
> My biggest drawback my wife will tell anyone, is I attach a personality to in animate objects. I can't start that machine that I can't see it's entire life of me and others in the family starting it and pointing its nose into every manner of New England weather **** to get either me, my wife, or the kids to work, school, the supermarket, wherever we needed to get to. My wife knows me well enough to know it was only a matter of time before I would try to go into my pocket and spend a thousand bucks to turn a 200.00 item into a 400.00 item. And now is that time and what brought me to this forum.
> Until a few weeks ago it was 100% original. No missing parts. Fully functional, and functioning, until I let it down by not listening to it's cry for help before it finally gave up. Now it's been rendered in pieces to indentify the depth of its damage.
> My goal will be to make it as close to new as I can. If a cat has nine lives, how many can an Ariens Sno-Thro have? I'll bet its got more that two.
> I will be reading here and asking questions as I'm sure I'm not the first or last to go down THIS path. The only issue I can't solve so far is the white Ariens handlebar plate. One that isn't ripped and caught he'll like mine. Ive found sourcing most critical parts to upgrade is a fairly straight forward process. As I am posting this to the "Ariens Company" ..... where are all the "New Vintage" parts at?
> Too much for a first post, so I'm done for now.
> Hopefully, by the end of the day today, the last of my orders will get here and I can begin to have next year, more like 2 years past.
> Whoever finds and reads this....have a great day and half year ahead until sno flies once again....
> Geoff


I'll give you an original engine for that old girl if you want to take a drive to Lakeville Ma....but if it were me I'd go with a Predator for $99...hit me up and I'll walk you through the swap, or bring it down and I'll do it with you.....edit...just noticed it is an old post


----------



## Matty74

Reliability, dealer network and customer service.

I purchased an Ariens 28 Deluxe SHO from one of your dealers in SE Minnesota and got the extra warranty for $99 as well. They delivered to my house and will also pickup/deliver for repairs etc. as long as I own the machine.


----------



## Oneacer

Just a few of them …  Along with a Craftsman, Yardman 7100 and a Bolens little guy.


----------



## Brent Holm

How many years since someone from Ariens replied in this thread? I think they left after the first page LOL

I Love my new to me Ariens blower! After some research it was the brand for me. I like the high hp to width since I live at high altitude. Love the general build quality of my 1027LE


----------



## Oneacer

To be honest, I doubt an actual company posted in this thread, but yah never know ….


----------



## Bassguitarist1985

oneacer said:


> To be honest, I doubt an actual company posted in this thread, but yah never know ….


Actually I'm sure its possible. Their social media department or a tech employee who is active on the forums can do so. Not all companies have that policy but they dont necessarily have to represent the company and simply offer their 2 cents while noting it is their personal opinion a subject though they work for said company. Honda does it, Peavey does it, and ive met a few John Deere dealer guys on forums offering advice.

Bass

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chapel

I've had my 1995 ST724 for about 6 years and it's handled all the abuses and neglect I can throw at it.
This year I finally decided that I needed something with more power and better features so that I can better service my house and my neighbors.
I went with the Platinum 24 SHO Carb to fill the bill. I haven't yet received it from my local dealer, but I'm excited to have a more modern unit and thankfully learned my lesson about not to neglect proper maintenance. I've also become proficient with carburetters and small motors in the past 6 years, so this 2019 will hopefully last me many decades.


----------



## malisha1

Ariens, white and snapper


----------



## ConiferMtn

I currently own a Model #932004,
serial number 003851(1977-1978?), handed down from family. Looking to upgrade and am torn between a 3-stage Cub Cadet and the Ariens 931048 Deluxe 28 SHO

At 9,000ft in the Colorado Rockies, we get a mix of snow: powder in the winter and heavy wet snow in the Spring, and the 2-stage 932004 bogs down, so that is a major consideration in my new purchase.

Hoping to get through one more season and find a good after-season deal...


----------



## not.aChef

About 10 years ago I bought the 916003 Amp24.
2 years ago it needed new batteries (in Summer I used them for mowing, so well used for 8 years).

I found a used BMW 16S 35Ah lithium module from an auto traction pack. I added a BMS for about $300 total. I've used it for almost two seasons now and it's a huge improvement for usability, maintenance, lifetime, and running time.

Generally I only use 1/4 to 1/2 the capacity. I run it on 15S with voltage in the upper to mid 50's, so the unit runs better than new. After use if it's below 55% charged I plug it in on a timer to bring it back up around 50%+. Then the next time it snows I charge it up more if needed the day of the snowfall, again on a timer. The BMS is set to avoid overcharge and over discharge. I still use the original Interacter charger with it.


----------



## 2AriensGuy

Yup, we have 2. Ariens 1336 DLE Pro and a brand spanking new 28" Pro.

1336 is out of commission until I get my 459cc Big Block Hemi repower engine & make it work. Hopefully this summer. I put 2 of the 2200 lumen led lights on it & it is awesome. So much light I can see everything & people can certainly see me. Because of Covid, the supply & demand issue & a lazy salesman, I ended up buying a CC 3x30 HD blower because it was all I could find. Used it 1x & it was terrible compared to my Ariens. 2 weeks later, we were in another town & I stopped by a dealer, that my dealer said had none, & found a brand new 28" Pro. Instantly traded the yellow one for the orange one. Lost some money but I didn't care.


----------



## ChrisJ

2AriensGuy said:


> Yup, we have 2. Ariens 1336 DLE Pro and a brand spanking new 28" Pro.
> 
> 1336 is out of commission until I get my 459cc Big Block Hemi repower engine & make it work. Hopefully this summer. I put 2 of the 2200 lumen led lights on it & it is awesome. So much light I can see everything & people can certainly see me. Because of Covid, the supply & demand issue & a lazy salesman, I ended up buying a CC 3x30 HD blower because it was all I could find. Used it 1x & it was terrible compared to my Ariens. 2 weeks later, we were in another town & I stopped by a dealer, that my dealer said had none, & found a brand new 28" Pro. Instantly traded the yellow one for the orange one. Lost some money but I didn't care.


Does calling it a Big Block Hemi give it better performance, or?


----------



## 2AriensGuy

Of course it does ! Lol But it actually is a bigger block, and heavily reinforced & also does have a hemispherical combustion chamber. So , fact checked true.


----------



## ChrisJ

2AriensGuy said:


> Of course it does ! Lol But it actually is a bigger block, and heavily reinforced & also does have a hemispherical combustion chamber. So , fact checked true.


Interestin.
So they're running an oil pump in that engine?
And it looks like they replaced the ball bearings with a sleeve bearing setup, I assume because of the oil pump.

Actually, it looks like two pumps, one for each side?
But no filter.


----------



## shallowwatersailor

I use to own a Wheel Horse tractor that was repowered with a 10hp Carroll Stream Chinese diesel engine. It had the same arrangement for an oil screen filter. Too bad all small engines with oil pumps don't add that feature.


----------



## Tony-chicago

Looking forward to the custom snow destroyer. Any pics so far?


----------



## GeorgePowell

deluxe 30 efi. 2019. Brought to dealer beginning of February and no pieces available until maybe June..great investment ..not.
supply chain issues is what l was told..


----------



## 2AriensGuy

ChrisJ said:


> Interestin.
> So they're running an oil pump in that engine?
> And it looks like they replaced the ball bearings with a sleeve bearing setup, I assume because of the oil pump.
> 
> Actually, it looks like two pumps, one for each side?
> But no filter.



The filter is there. It looks like the spot that you would add oil. You unscrew it and the filter is is about 4" long of fine mesh screen.

It's at the 3:40 part of that video.


----------



## ChrisJ

2AriensGuy said:


> The filter is there. It looks like the spot that you would add oil. You unscrew it and the filter is is about 4" long of fine mesh screen.
> 
> It's at the 3:40 part of that video.


After watching it again I think my previous statement is false.
It has just the one oil pump on the output shaft side. I thought I saw one on the flywheel side as well.

I assume the hole with what looks like an orange gasket is where the flywheel side gets fed from?


----------



## 2AriensGuy

I'm not really sure .

At this point, I have not even torn into my 1336 yet. So I need to measure the height and length of shaft, then compare it to the 3 possible candidates from HF, (the 420cc, the hot rod 459cc & the 670cc V- twin. I'm really hoping I can use the 459cc. I would have to get a fuel tank for the 670, plus it is about 30 lbs heavier than the other 2.


----------



## ChrisJ

2AriensGuy said:


> I'm not really sure .
> 
> At this point, I have not even torn into my 1336 yet. So I need to measure the height and length of shaft, then compare it to the 3 possible candidates from HF, (the 420cc, the hot rod 459cc & the 670cc V- twin. I'm really hoping I can use the 459cc. I would have to get a fuel tank for the 670, plus it is about 30 lbs heavier than the other 2.



Modify the idler like I did to make an off the shelf belt fit the pulleys you want. I think it's by far the best bet.


----------



## 1132le

ChrisJ said:


> Modify the idler like I did to make an off the shelf belt fit the pulleys you want. I think it's by far the best bet.


iam thinking put the 414 on my st824 and the 459cc on the 28 inch ariens


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> iam thinking put the 414 on my st824 and the 459cc on the 28 inch ariens


Sounds like a plan but I'd go with the predator vtwin on a 28+.

I know it's expensive but I don't think it's overkill.


----------



## ChrisJ

I'm still curious how much torque the 3/4" impeller shaft can handle on the 924 series. I think I calculated mine gets 55 ftlb under full load now. It hasn't broken yet.

I think 38ftlb was stock for the 8hp setup to that shaft.


----------



## 1132le

ChrisJ said:


> Sounds like a plan but I'd go with the predator vtwin on a 28+.
> 
> I know it's expensive but I don't think it's overkill.


town spent quite alot on mods to make 3.25 double pulley work
not sure it would fit thats a big as motor
i think the 459 might almost be bolt on if the crank is long enough
just figure out the belts
maybe just put the 459cc on the 24 inch 
you are a nut the 670 is overkill but i like it
alot of members think 420 is overkill


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> town spent quite alot on mods to make 3.25 double pulley work
> not sure it would fit thats a big as motor
> i think the 459 might almost be bolt on if the crank is long enough
> just figure out the belts
> maybe just put the 459cc on the 24 inch
> you are a nut the 670 is overkill but i like it
> alot of members think 420 is overkill



Im sure a single BX belt would handle the 670 especially with a 3.5" or 4" pulley.

I just don't know how long my belt is going to last since my idler is undersized for that style belt. As long as I get a season im in happy. With the way this season has gone it'll last 20 of them.


----------



## dagjohnsen56

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> 
> What model(s) did you purchase?
> What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn



Model 926338 Rapidtrak PRO 28 EFI
Good strong engine. Autoturn. EFI. Tracks.


----------



## Tony-chicago

420 augers.
459 the wheels.
670 imp.
There. Done.
Haiku


----------



## 1132le

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Model 926338 Rapidtrak PRO 28 EFI
> Good strong engine. Autoturn. EFI. Tracks.
> 
> View attachment 190746
> 
> 
> its a beaut clark


----------



## ChrisJ

Tony-chicago said:


> 420 augers.
> 459 the wheels.
> 670 imp.
> There. Done.
> Haiku


Wheels and augers don't use much power.
Most likely 1/2-1hp


----------



## Tony-chicago

Course. Overkill is the design here. Maybe hybrid electric the wheels.


----------



## ChrisJ

Tony-chicago said:


> Course. Overkill is the design here. Maybe hybrid electric the wheels.


Electric for the wheels and a Kohler 999cc 37hp vtwin for the impeller? I'm good with it.

Going to probably need two BX belts for that though. Maybe not with a 5" pulley though....


----------



## Summit1

Ariens Company said:


> If you own an Ariens snow blower, we would like your feedback . . .
> 
> 
> What model(s) did you purchase?
> What was your deciding factor in choosing Ariens?
> Please share pictures if you have some . . .
> 
> We appreciate your input and look forward to working with you!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mary Lyn


Just took delivery of a new 30" Deluxe (bought at local dealer the previous week) two days ago. I have only used it once, and that was to test it in some wet snow that I left in the driveway for that specific purpose. The local dealer is Dryden Lawn & Recreation (Dryden, NY). I chose this model because it is 20% wider than my previous (1998) Troy-Bilt 42010. So far, so good... may use it today, although we did not receive much snow overnight.


----------



## dagjohnsen56

Summit1 said:


> Just took delivery of a new 30" Deluxe (bought at local dealer the previous week) two days ago. I have only used it once, and that was to test it in some wet snow that I left in the driveway for that specific purpose. The local dealer is Dryden Lawn & Recreation (Dryden, NY). I chose this model because it is 20% wider than my previous (1998) Troy-Bilt 42010. So far, so good... may use it today, although we did not receive much snow overnight.
> View attachment 191063


Looking good those new Ariens machines!!


----------



## Northeast Dave

Summit1 said:


> Just took delivery of a new 30" Deluxe (bought at local dealer the previous week) two days ago. I have only used it once, and that was to test it in some wet snow that I left in the driveway for that specific purpose. The local dealer is Dryden Lawn & Recreation (Dryden, NY). I chose this model because it is 20% wider than my previous (1998) Troy-Bilt 42010. So far, so good... may use it today, although we did not receive much snow overnight.
> View attachment 191063


Nice machine.
AND it comes with a handy map of Brillion Wisconsin right on the control panel in case you get lost with your snowblower while you're in town.


----------



## Oneacer

Lol ... yeah, strange to show a map that no one cares about ... you would think they could have used that space for valuable maintenance instructions and schedules.


----------



## Northeast Dave

Oneacer said:


> Lol ... yeah, strange to show a map that no one cares about ... you would think they could have used that space for valuable maintenance instructions and schedules.


Ariens Engineer: "Why don't we put some instructions on the control panel so people can maintain and operate the machine correctly?"
Ariens Marketing: "Map of Brillion."
Ariens Engineer: "But it would be helpful...."
Ariens Marketing: [Interrupting Engineer] "Map of Brillion"
Ariens Engineer: [To CEO] "We should put instructions so people..."
Ariens CEO: [Interrupting Engineer] "Map of Brillion"


----------



## HillnGullyRider

Northeast Dave said:


> Nice machine.
> AND it comes with a handy map of Brillion Wisconsin right on the control panel in case you get lost with your snowblower while you're in town.


I think they put the damn map there to let you know it's mostly not Chinese...well at least not the orange parts anyways... 🤷


----------



## aa335

The left half of the console is taken up by a giant vanity sticker. The right functional half looks like a NERF gun.

How about use that left console space for a throttle and choke controls, RPM/hour meter, engine on/off switch? You know, stuff that we can use.

"THE KING OF SNOW" is a self proclaimed, self-centered, egotistical BS. Fire the "brillion" idea person and let real designers do real designing. Please consult DJI for classy designs.

Kraken....what does a mystical sea monster have to do with a snowblower?


----------



## bisonp

Northeast Dave said:


> Nice machine.
> AND it comes with a handy map of Brillion Wisconsin right on the control panel in case you get lost with your snowblower while you're in town.


I kind of like the map. "THE KING OF SNOW" is much worse, IMO.


----------



## 1132le

Northeast Dave said:


> Ariens Engineer: "Why don't we put some instructions on the control panel so people can maintain and operate the machine correctly?"
> Ariens Marketing: "Map of Brillion."
> Ariens Engineer: "But it would be helpful...."
> Ariens Marketing: [Interrupting Engineer] "Map of Brillion"
> Ariens Engineer: [To CEO] "We should put instructions so people..."
> Ariens CEO: [Interrupting Engineer] "Map of Brillion"


ariens CEO thats what the manual we spend money on is for your firrrrrredddddddd brillion


----------



## 2AriensGuy

Everyone has different requirements. I need to be able to launch the snow 60', regardless of the consistency. I wish I had the money to buy American all the time, but I don't. So if my China mart engine is not strong enough, then it will be time for the V-twin. Some people on YouTube have doubled the hp & torque of the Chinese engines & done it reliably. In short order there will be hot rod parts for the 459cc too. They already have a hot cam available for it.

It's sad that we can't even afford to buy stuff made in our own country but most of the big manufacturers have sold out to profits and shareholders long ago. When it says "Made in America with global parts" that means parts from places with super cheap labor. I actually picked up a 459cc engine for my swap today. Just waiting on warmer temperatures to get into the actual swap.


----------



## orangputeh

I'd be interested in knowing how the NEW Ariens stack up against the older. Are they slipping like other major brands?


----------



## 1132le

orangputeh said:


> I'd be interested in knowing how the NEW Ariens stack up against the older. Are they slipping like other major brands?


depends who you ask
my restored 2005 1332le kitted 3825 rpm 1090 imp rpm 16 inch rakes had the 23.5 pro bucket
coudnt be stopped 55 foot throws
weighed 360 plus lbs with weight kit and cab very very hard to turn in posi iam 6 foot 3 245 lbs
my 28 inch 414 kitted 3990 rpm 1235i mp rpm auto turn is a joy to use 60 plus foot thows and would run circles around the 1332
newer might not last 50 years wgaf 30 years is plenty
work smarter not harder


----------



## orangputeh

1132le said:


> depends who you ask
> my restored 2005 1332le kitted 3825 rpm 1090 imp rpm 16 inch rakes had the 23.5 pro bucket
> coudnt be stopped 55 foot throws
> weighed 360 plus lbs with weight kit and cab very very hard to turn in posi iam 6 foot 3 245 lbs
> my 28 inch 414 kitted 3990 rpm 1235i mp rpm auto turn is a joy to use 60 plus foot thows and would run circles around the 1332
> newer might not last 50 years wgaf 30 years is plenty
> work smarter not harder


so heavy


----------



## Northeast Dave

orangputeh said:


> so heavy


_"...it ain't heavy, it's my blower.. snow it falls, falls, falls, falls, on many winding roads..."_


----------



## JJG723

Not pictured is the 2015 Pro32


----------



## Oneacer

Nice fleet .....


----------



## dagjohnsen56

JJG723 said:


> Not pictured is the 2015 Pro32
> View attachment 191148


So you do have a say regarding wheels vs Rapidtrak. Would be nice if you can post a short summary. Please


----------



## JJG723

dagjohnsen56 said:


> So you do have a say regarding wheels vs Rapidtrak. Would be nice if you can post a short summary. Please


The shortest of summaries would be saying the RapidTrak gives you options lol. In wheel mode they're both equally maneuverable and with what I would say about equal traction. When the RapidTrak is in track mode it improves traction but full maneuverability is lost but tracking straight is superior. In full dig-in mode the best advantage I found for that is if you just needed to scrape the pavement of snow that had been compacted down. Actually blowing snow is not too feasible since the contact patch is so small and traction is limited. But it does work really well for scraping the payment like I said. Now exclusive to this machine, the Kraken, is the electric actuator to adjust the rear bogie wheels. So all of these traction / maneuverability capabilities are completely variable since you can adjust the wheels at any position required for the work you're trying to perform. All of this can be done on fly, no need to stop since the rocker switch to control the actuator is right by your left thumb. If I missed something you were looking for specifically let me know. 👍


----------



## Darby

How times have changed


----------



## 1132le

Darby said:


> How times have changed
> View attachment 191172


thats for sure the new ariens turn on a dime and blow snow 50 feet


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> thats for sure the new ariens turn on a dime and blow snow 50 feet


My 924 could turn on a dime. You wouldn't even know the dime was there.

It can turn on pennies, nickels and quarters too


----------



## 1132le

ChrisJ said:


> My 924 could turn on a dime. You wouldn't even know the dime was there.
> 
> It can turn on pennies, nickels and quarters too


i owned plenty of 924 series and still have one it turns for chit in posi compared to auto turn
if you are young knock yourself out
ive had 25 or 30 various ariens they cant compare to my 28 deluxe 414 auto turn its not close


----------



## Tony-chicago

My ariens churns through quarters, corners, and Benjamins.


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> i owned plenty of 924 series and still have one it turns for chit in posi compared to auto turn
> if you are young knock yourself out
> ive had 25 or 30 various ariens they cant compare to my 28 deluxe 414 auto turn its not close


I don't know what posi is.

Mine has a solid axle with that 420 sitting over it and weights on the front 

What can I say. When I want it to turn it turns.
It's not fun, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Oneacer

The ratchet wheel clutch system that were an option on the Ariens 10ML6D is one of the best zero turn system I ever used, and all auto.


----------



## ChrisJ

Oneacer said:


> The ratchet wheel clutch system that were an option on the Ariens 10ML6D is one of the best zero turn system I ever used, and all auto.


I have the "grab the left handle with your right hand while engaging the wheels and lean and pull hard" turn system.

I think I'm gonna need new tires soon.


----------



## 1132le

ChrisJ said:


> I don't know what posi is.
> 
> Mine has a solid axle with that 420 sitting over it and weights on the front
> 
> What can I say. When I want it to turn it turns.
> It's not fun, but you gotta do what you gotta do.


auto turn is 1 hand 2 fingers 924s do not zero turn
posi is the axle locked


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> auto turn is 1 hand 2 fingers 924s do not zero turn
> posi is the axle locked


To me posi suggests clutches that slip to me.

There's none of that going on here.


----------



## 1132le

Oneacer said:


> The ratchet wheel clutch system that were an option on the Ariens 10ML6D is one of the best zero turn system I ever used, and all auto.


now if they only blew snow 50 feet
chitty chutes
chitty tires


----------



## 1132le

ChrisJ said:


> To me posi suggests clutches that slip to me.
> 
> There's none of that going on here.


splitting hairs imagine that


----------



## ChrisJ

I actually looked into trying to temporarily separate the axles on mine via a control but gave up. I knew it was going to be rough turning.

But it is what it is. It gets the job done.
I try to plan my route accordingly.


----------



## Oneacer

Mine has a Predator 212, XTrac tires, blows 40 or so feet, and spins on a dime ........ One of my best solid machines.


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> splitting hairs imagine that


Not really.
Positraction still uses a differential, and always did. A solid axle is a solid axle.


----------



## 1132le

ChrisJ said:


> Not really.
> Positraction still uses a differential, and always did. A solid axle is a solid axle.


woudnt want a solid axle 1 wheel is fine in 6 inches options are better
not at the drag strip using a locker
i had a locker in 1 of the hot rods not street friendly
my 8 3/4 sure grip best of both worlds
axle lock for POSI on the 924 great option


----------



## 1132le

Oneacer said:


> Mine has a Predator 212, XTrac tires, blows 40 or so feet, and spins on a dime ........ One of my best solid machines.


yeah iam not a fan of them owned plenty of them
i want easy now the new blowers do it all imo
to each there own
twinstick teardrop would be they one id take now
iam already out of room


----------



## dagjohnsen56

JJG723 said:


> The shortest of summaries would be saying the RapidTrak gives you options lol. In wheel mode they're both equally maneuverable and with what I would say about equal traction. When the RapidTrak is in track mode it improves traction but full maneuverability is lost but tracking straight is superior. In full dig-in mode the best advantage I found for that is if you just needed to scrape the pavement of snow that had been compacted down. Actually blowing snow is not too feasible since the contact patch is so small and traction is limited. But it does work really well for scraping the payment like I said. Now exclusive to this machine, the Kraken, is the electric actuator to adjust the rear bogie wheels. So all of these traction / maneuverability capabilities are completely variable since you can adjust the wheels at any position required for the work you're trying to perform. All of this can be done on fly, no need to stop since the rocker switch to control the actuator is right by your left thumb. If I missed something you were looking for specifically let me know. 👍
> View attachment 191171


Thanks a lot for the info. I guess the dig-in you talk about is probably much closer to track-mode than the dig-in mode on the mechanical Rapidtrak machines


----------



## JJG723

Darby said:


> How times have changed
> View attachment 191172


Key, speed selector, throttle control all on the dash. If I didn't know any better I would have thought they were twins.


----------



## JJG723

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Thanks a lot for the info. I guess the dig-in you talk about is probably much closer to track-mode than the dig-in mode on the mechanical Rapidtrak machines


The dig-in mode raises the handlebars up and puts all the pressure on the rear bogie wheels. When in this position I can do dips off the handlebars lol.


----------



## JJG723

924 series machines with the lockout differential are the best option from that era. Easily turn on a dime but if you wanted positraction you had to manually lock the left wheel hub. That's what makes the auto turn superior in my opinion. Positraction all the time and turn on a dime at anytime. It just does what you want and need when you want it. It's the "limited slip differential" of the snowblower world.


----------



## Hogan773

bisonp said:


> I kind of like the map. "THE KING OF SNOW" is much worse, IMO.


THE F-ING KINGGGGGG OF SNOWWWWWW sticker is Ghey, In My Opinion


----------

